# The Bredli Threadly!



## Bearded_Lady (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey guys, I am getting a bredli soon and I can't wait. Making this post so any bredli owners can post pics of their gorgeous snakies!


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 25, 2009)

here u go
theres 3 different bredli there.


----------



## Marto167 (Jan 25, 2009)

heres my bredli


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a young pair of classics and pair hypos coming mid-year.


----------



## James..94 (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome Bredli's people's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Kurto (Jan 25, 2009)

here you go.......


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Jan 25, 2009)

*My Girl*


----------



## Marto167 (Jan 25, 2009)

nice bredli newbie she looks great


----------



## krefft (Jan 25, 2009)

Kurto that's a great looking snake. Who bred it?


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 25, 2009)

Heres some pics of my little girl Kendra, who would be about 9 months now


----------



## ssssmithy (Jan 25, 2009)

here are a few different ones of mine


----------



## miley_take (Jan 25, 2009)

Can't resist a chance to show my babies off :lol:​


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jan 25, 2009)

Gorgeous snakes everyone! Now I'm even more excited  Miley those photos are stunning!


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 25, 2009)

I like the one in the shoe, something different.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 25, 2009)

nice pics, I am happy to say, I got rid of my last bredli today :lol:


----------



## Bax155 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Irwin!*

This is my lil guy Irwin, his 10 months old and approx 80cm!!
You've certainly chose a great species!! 
Enjoy 
Bax


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jan 26, 2009)

Irwin is gorgeous bax! Love the close up headshots!


----------



## yoyo101 (Jan 26, 2009)

ye, nice snake bax!


----------



## Bax155 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanx gals!! Still learning how to use my new DSLR camera, hopefully have better close up shots soon!!


----------



## Vixen (Jan 26, 2009)

My pair.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 30, 2009)

My female - Lara - has just graduated from a 'cot' to a bed  At first I wasn't sure she was impressed but after 3 nights she seems to be settling. Once the lights go out she comes out to wander..


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jan 30, 2009)

Lara is gorgeous snake! She looks very comfortable in her new home! Vixenbabe your snakes are awesome! Are they both classics?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jun 26, 2009)

Wanted to add to this thread ages ago, but didn't have a bredli, so I went and got a hypo boy  (PS, Sorry about the large pics, wouldn't let me resize, so I added them side by side to save room )


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jun 26, 2009)

Couldn't resist posting some more recent pics of my girl. Her male should be arriving soon!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jun 26, 2009)

don't think kath will mind , her female bredli when it was with me.


----------



## Dave (Jun 26, 2009)

16month old bredli..


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jun 26, 2009)

Dave said:


> 16month old bredli..


 Thats one tiny bredli:shock:

Mine is like 5 months old (I think), and he's about that size:lol: 

Yours is very hot though.


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 26, 2009)

rs are u sure u dont mean 15 months? cuz urs is awfully large for a 5 month old..


----------



## Dave (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: you realise that bredli is nearly 5ft ? ill get a pic next to the measuring tape 




Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Thats one tiny bredli:shock:
> 
> Mine is like 5 months old (I think), and he's about that size:lol:
> 
> Yours is very hot though.


----------



## Dave (Jun 26, 2009)

How heavy is yours RS? what is it eating, this one is on 110 or so gram rats (packaged as small or medium adult rats from pieces i think?)


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 27, 2009)

My kids, classic male first 2, classic girl second 2. Both from Snake Ranch (O'Grady line), both just over 5 months old (unrelated, hopefully future breeders).
Male shedding pic was a month ago, rat last week. Female pics cpl months ago, she's grown & shed since.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jun 27, 2009)

Dave said:


> :lol: you realise that bredli is nearly 5ft ? ill get a pic next to the measuring tape


Huh. He doesn't look 5ft, but if my fella isn't the same or bigger, he's certainly very close, and growing like a beanstalk.

My boy is 3ft, growing and growing and growing, he's 5 months old and I haven't weighed him yet, but he's heavier than my jungle.
He's on weaner rats, except really big ones, the lady actually got the order mixed up, but he took it down in a flash, he took it down and I'm now watching him look for more. 

I'll weigh him as soon as possible, or when we unpack the scale:lol:

Don't have any pics of mine next to a measuring tape, but I have used one to measure him.

edit* Ok, I can honestly say that yours is probably heavier. Mine isn't as fat, he's just long, but he's getting fatter.


----------



## Nikki. (Jun 27, 2009)

Gorgeous Bredli guys! 
Picture from this morning


----------



## Kurto (Jun 27, 2009)

Heres a crapy shot from this morning's clean....


----------



## dtulip10 (Jun 27, 2009)

hey this is one of my bredli's got three now awsome animal. this girl is just over six foot and nearly three year old.


----------



## bump73 (Jun 27, 2009)

A couple of my girl Strangles 

Ben


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 27, 2009)

I love my two bredli, they are 15months old now. Both are over 400g now and getting quite long. Temperament wise they are quite good. Can handle them easily they really are lovely. They have their moments. The male (Rufus) can be rather bitey, and Lara has her times, too, but I know what ticks them off so while I don't give them the opportunity to bite we have a pleasant time out. Would have to say that these guys are the best feeders. They don't complain and have NEVER refused a feed. Even if they are shedding they will still feed. So if one ever refuses a feed, I will hit the panic button, wondering what is wrong.

Here's a couple new pics of mine. Male on left.


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Hypo [bredli]hatchie*

*HERE'S ONE OF MY HYPO HATCHIES NOW [5] MONTHS OLD...CHEERS SOLAR 17 [BADEN]*


----------



## jay76 (Jun 27, 2009)

great looking snake badon (no black at all) There are some nice looking bredli getting around now


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 27, 2009)

Bredli Rule


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Jun 27, 2009)

how long would they fit into a 3.5ft tank


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 28, 2009)

lizardsNturtles said:


> how long would they fit into a 3.5ft tank



My two, which are around the 1 metre mark now, each have their own enclosure which is 3ftL x 2ftD and 1.5ftH. I reckon they will stay in that for at least another year or two. They look a long way off from out growing them. And I feed them fairly steady every 7-10 days.


----------



## Jewly (Jun 28, 2009)

Here is my boy Jeremiah.


----------



## chewbacca (Jun 28, 2009)

*Feeding On Stuart Little*

my year old girl bliss


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Hypo bredli*

*" Jewly "* *= " Jerimiah "* *is a great looking hypo, great to see and good to see a decent size themed* *enclosure...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## Bax155 (Jun 29, 2009)

This is my new Female,










and this is my male Irwin on my new $150 Irwin bronze limited edition figurine and a few out in the yard, he's by far my favourite python, great handler, great feeder, just a gem of a bredli, he is currently 124cm/ 4ft and weighed 376grams a month ago, he is 16 months old 
Enjoy
Bax













and a few oldies!!


----------



## bracey91 (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice looking snakes guys!


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 4, 2009)

*Bredli Photo*

Here's my girl, she's 2yrs old & about 1.5m long.


----------



## bredli-sli (Jul 4, 2009)

*bredlis*

wow guys i never new bredlis come in diffrent colour schems kinda

here some of mine, MArt yout little one looks just like my female.

the bigger one is male fame the worm is my female


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Banjo (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is bredli having a feed.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 4, 2009)

Kurto nice snake. And bull can i ride one


----------



## Ewan (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is a Bredli I have. Will attemp breeding next season for first time with a sibling.


----------



## Bax155 (Jul 11, 2009)

Lookin good ewan, darkining up real nice towards the tail!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 11, 2009)

=bECS= said:


> I like the one in the shoe, something different.



I wonder how it could stand the smell


----------



## Bax155 (Jul 11, 2009)

Forgot to mention mate, bredli is starting 2 look a bit freckly!!


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 11, 2009)

That girl is looking very nice Bax! 

Here's a couple of one i bred this this season.


----------



## Bax155 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks brendon, that 2nd hatcho is a stunner!!


----------



## Brent (Jul 12, 2009)

*Bredli -5 months old*

One of my Bredli i breed -5 months old.


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 28, 2009)

*Bredli Update*

Here's my girl in here new enclosure, its much smaller than her previous. New enclosure is 900x600x600mm (3ftx2ftx2ft). She used to be housed in a 1200x1200x700mm enclosure but it was just overkill, & the small access it has wasn't good for cleaning. This is much easier for me and she seems to like.

I think this photo is alittle better then my previous ones...? LOL (shocker..I know)


----------



## keeper (Aug 28, 2009)

wow good photos miley wish i could take pics like that


----------



## floyd_074 (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's my young bloke. He is just over a year old.

















Cheers


----------



## frosty7 (Aug 30, 2009)

here's a couple of my 7 month old female.


----------



## James..94 (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice looking bredli everyone


----------



## Kurto (Oct 7, 2009)

With so many Jungles making appearances in that other massive thread. I thought it was about time to revive the bredli thredly! I only have one pair of these guys and they are, buy far the most pleasant to keep! 

Bring on more Bredl's!


----------



## mickyb (Oct 7, 2009)

My girl bred by Blackdog


----------



## Ewan (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice one Mickyb.

First two here are bred by Blackdog also. 











This one is my 3 year old male. Bred by someone else.


----------



## Kurto (Oct 12, 2009)

This girl shed last night. I got her from fishead a little while ago.. Couldn't be happier!!!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 12, 2009)

Not the best pic, but here's my two together...


----------



## Dave (Oct 12, 2009)

No its not dog poo (someone asked if it was on another thread)


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 12, 2009)

there the best snake ever imo


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 12, 2009)

What does everyone think?


----------



## danandgaye (Oct 12, 2009)

my girl 'luca' ....lookin to offload her and get a nice pair of beardies


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's some pics of my bredli's....


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 12, 2009)

I think its about time I posted up a piccy of my little one seeing as I made this thread. This is my beautiful bredli boy Balthazar courtesy of Snake Ranch.


----------



## bazz20 (Oct 13, 2009)

love the colours i will be getting a bredli for my first , what time of the year is best too purchase one or should i just keep an eye on the buy and sell section im a newbie so trying too do my home work and have every thing set right be for i jump in cheers bazz


----------



## Slyther83 (Oct 13, 2009)

http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll72/slyther83/DSCN0658.jpg


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 1, 2009)

Hott bredli everyone!!


----------



## bkevo (Nov 1, 2009)

photo taken by fishead


----------



## woosang (Nov 1, 2009)

*Mine*

Oh I love this thread. Such beautiful snakes.

Here is mine..










Bum I will upload again when I get home


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 14, 2009)

ssssmithy said:


>



Smithy thats a hell of alot of snake! How old is it?


----------



## Pujols (Nov 14, 2009)

ssssmithy said:


>


 
Yea mate don't worry bout gettin dressed up for the pic  Lol wat are they footy shorts?


----------



## melgalea (Nov 14, 2009)

Some pics of my 2 year old female, will have to get around to taking some recent pics of my young male and post them soon. 
cheers
mel


----------



## PimmsPythons (Nov 15, 2009)

a few of mine


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 15, 2009)

*2009 baby*

2009 baby which I bred


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 16, 2009)

Bearded_Lady: he is getting close to about 10years old now quite a big fella 

hahah ryan shut up,was late at night and yes hockey shorts actually  :lol:

smithy.


----------



## popeye (Nov 17, 2009)

g'day ,my girl.


----------



## rett82 (Nov 19, 2009)

There's some lovely looking bredli's in this thread.
Here is my boy, Scar. To give you an idea of how big he is getting, my husband is about 6 foot tall, or just a shade under.


----------



## rett82 (Nov 19, 2009)

And a couple more. We got him out last night for a bit of a play, and to clean his enclosure.


----------



## byron_moses (Nov 19, 2009)

heres 2 that i bought off solar (baden) female a little un happy at times but normally fine


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 19, 2009)

love to show this girl off. she is one of my faves.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Nov 19, 2009)

Bredli do rule!! I love my two, have to get some updated pics though. My girl is in my avatar, but she was tiny then. She has a little boyfriend who was a little bugger, but has settled in great now and loves eating; well what Bredli doesn't really!! hehehe


----------



## gazman (Nov 19, 2009)

my lil bredli, i really should say big now, shes grown so quick..


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Male BREDLI*

*Here's one of my holdbacks, a brother to "bryon moses" boy a couple of posts back #92...in this thread, they appear to have a real orangie / red look to them...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*
*



*


----------



## byron_moses (Nov 20, 2009)

solar 17 said:


> *Here's one of my holdbacks, a brother to "bryon moses" boy a couple of posts back #92...in this thread, they appear to have a real orangie / red look to them...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



they sure do baden mine are doing great mate more than happy they look pretty similar just poor light in photography


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 20, 2009)

the lovely Loki, likes books but cant read,...weirdo,...!!


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 20, 2009)

couple of dirty snakes


----------



## melly88 (Nov 21, 2009)

hi 

im just wondering how long should a bredli be at 8 months? as i have 1 & she is about 100cm but i have a friend who just not long ago got one & its 8 months & its only about 30cm. i think some1 has the wrong dates. but who? 


thats my baby!


----------



## melly88 (Nov 21, 2009)

& there she is again


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 21, 2009)

My young man, bred by solar17  he's pretty dark at the moment because he's just about to shed.


----------



## Snake_Gal (Nov 21, 2009)

*This is my precious big girl Medusa
She's hoping to be proud mum to a clutch this year....hopefully!!*


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 22, 2009)

melly88 said:


> hi
> 
> im just wondering how long should a bredli be at 8 months? as i have 1 & she is about 100cm but i have a friend who just not long ago got one & its 8 months & its only about 30cm. i think some1 has the wrong dates. but who?
> 
> ...


 Perhaps your friend got it wrong, 8 weeks sounds more likely to me.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 8, 2009)

melly88 said:


> View attachment 108363
> 
> 
> & there she is again


 

here are some more of Ruby


----------



## MAZE05 (Dec 8, 2009)

our male bredli is very defensive, we bought him and left him alone for over a week unless we fed him, and still he is very defensive. and difficult to pick up.


----------



## bkevo (Dec 8, 2009)

one of mine


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 28, 2009)

Keep it alive people  jungle thread has like 100 pages, Bredli Threadly has 8 so far.... KEEP IT UP!!!!

My precious fella...


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 28, 2009)

After his shed, nice orange colour coming through on this fella


----------



## bfg23 (Dec 28, 2009)

Here is Onyx, my classic bredli girl with her new boyfriend- a hypo bredli.


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 28, 2009)

few more pics of mine


----------



## Londos1990 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mt 2 bredli still havent calmed down, i gave up, only handle them 2 when needed


----------



## Weezer (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 3, 2010)

my two


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jan 6, 2010)

does hypo mean that the snake has no black pigmentation on it?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 6, 2010)

HOM3L3SS said:


> does hypo mean that the snake has no black pigmentation on it?


 Hypo (short for hypomelanistic) means *Reduced *black pigment, not no black pigment at all  Some hypos have no black, but just because a snake has a little black it doesn't mean it's not a hypo.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok
thank you


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 6, 2010)

this girl is a absolute cracker one of mine with such a creamy nearly white in her markings. i cant wait to get hatchies out of her.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 6, 2010)

and another boy this guy is nearly a chocolate color but is banded for most of his back half.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 6, 2010)

Heres some updated Pics I jut took of my two Bredli today 

Here's my female...












And my male...


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 6, 2010)

No worries  

Couldn't resist chucking a couple of my boy


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 7, 2010)

this is one of my bigger boys around 7 foot or so should get a clutch from him next season


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> No worries
> 
> Couldn't resist chucking a couple of my boy



shmick hyp ya got there serp.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 7, 2010)

another girl


----------



## Kurto (Jan 17, 2010)

Took my girl out this morning!


----------



## Dallas (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the shoe pic too!

Our Bredli, Lestat


----------



## Jaycw (Mar 30, 2010)

Know the threads getting old , but heres a pic of my 3 month old that I got from Snake Ranch


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Mar 30, 2010)

This is the little bredli i'm going to getting April sometime from brettix off of here


----------



## melly88 (Mar 30, 2010)

here is ruby again!!!


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 30, 2010)

I goto stop looking through this thread. I really want one but think I'll stick with my woma and my jungle for a while longer before I get another


----------



## chiko48 (Mar 30, 2010)

My girl she is 2 years old


----------



## bpb02 (Mar 30, 2010)

That's it going to see if Josh can build me another enclosure just incase I do decide to get one


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 30, 2010)

one of my guys


----------



## GTsteve (Mar 31, 2010)

Hot snakes!


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 29, 2010)

this is my little pablo that i bought from brettix  the 3rd pic is me cousin from denmark holding her


----------



## JAS101 (Jul 26, 2010)

heres a pic of my male [ ill take a pic of the female in the next few days]


----------



## grimnir (Dec 8, 2010)

Heres my girl Slinky almost 10 months old, 85ish CM, 71gms.


----------



## Kurto (Dec 8, 2010)

Heres a nice big red girl. shes just shy of 7 feet




Big Red by ambushreptiles.com, on Flickr


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 8, 2010)

Some recent-ish (2 months ago) pics of my girl, 20 months old when pics taken


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## python_boy (Dec 8, 2010)

my bredli at 7months bread by brenton


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 8, 2010)

a couple of pics of my 2yo hypos from baden


----------



## Bradchip (Dec 9, 2010)

python_boy said:


> View attachment 175467
> my bredli at 7months bread by brenton




Cutest bredli shot I've seen  He looks pretty small. How big is he?


----------



## Bradchip (Dec 9, 2010)

My little hypo Bredli. I think he's 11 months old. He's about 110cm's now


----------



## Reffy (Dec 11, 2010)

My Female Bredli Rogue


----------



## Snakelove (Dec 12, 2010)

pythonpac said:


> My Female Bredli Rogue
> View attachment 176122
> View attachment 176123
> View attachment 176124
> ...


 
Is that JUST a bredli?


----------



## mojo73 (Dec 12, 2010)

My male holdback from this years clutch.


----------



## Reffy (Dec 12, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> Is that JUST a bredli?


 
Yes Rogue is just a bredli  she is about 10 months old now i got her from URS


----------



## noah07 (Dec 12, 2010)

my 9 month old pair...just over a metre long.


----------



## snakey_boy (Jan 5, 2011)

*help*

hi guys im thinking of breeding by bredli next season but i dont know if i should she is two years old about as fat as a 50c coin and about a meter and a half long... but every picture i've seen of bredli's breeding they are so much bigger than mine. should i breed her?


----------



## snakey_boy (Jan 5, 2011)

here is stella


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## smwah (Mar 4, 2011)

=bECS= said:


> I like the one in the shoe, something different.


 
There's a snake in my boot! =P


----------



## jamesjr (Mar 5, 2011)

hatchlings


----------



## guzzo (Mar 5, 2011)

jamesjr said:


> hatchlings
> View attachment 189110
> View attachment 189111


 
WOW need to get me one


----------



## bkevo (Mar 5, 2011)

a few just had their first shed


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 6, 2011)

bkevo said:


> a few just had their first shed



Wow, love them!!!


----------



## dannydee (Apr 10, 2012)

*Bredli thread??*

Right, I've done a search and I can't seem to find a Bredli thread. Has one been started in the past? If not, why not?

I've just recently got one and although he is a little feisty, I'm already taken by him.











The pictures are not great but never mind.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 10, 2012)

beautiful snake, mine is here


----------



## orientalis (Apr 10, 2012)

One of mine


----------



## smithson (Apr 10, 2012)

One of mine From orientalis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannydee (Apr 10, 2012)

Extremely nice snakes people. The head on your one orientalis is very impressive, how old is it?
It took me a long time to track one down over here, when I found it I had to get it couriered up to me. Still worth the extra cost though.
Keep the pictures coming folks!


----------



## Timmeh103 (Apr 10, 2012)

Absolutely love these snakes


----------



## orientalis (Apr 10, 2012)

dannydee said:


> Extremely nice snakes people. The head on your one orientalis is very impressive, how old is it?
> It took me a long time to track one down over here, when I found it I had to get it couriered up to me. Still worth the extra cost though.
> Keep the pictures coming folks!



Cheers. In that picture, she was 12......Bredli are very attractive, whether it's a classic, hypo or hyper......and always great feeders!


----------



## dannydee (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks like a pretty sweet enclosure in the second picture Timmeh103. Quality snakes too.


----------



## Chanzey (Apr 10, 2012)

My one i got yesterday


----------



## CV_AUDIO (Apr 10, 2012)

View attachment 246711


My little yearling Arpeggio


----------



## Tinky (Apr 10, 2012)

Tails.

He can be a bit cage defensive, but once out is a big sook. Thake him regularly to SOFAR meetings so visitors get to see how good a snake can be.


----------



## dannydee (Apr 10, 2012)

You're not wrong orientalis, absolutely all round great snakes.
Anymore people want to show off their bredli?


----------



## jham66 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, I'll put my hand up for a show off.... lol

The hypo is my female, the normal is my boy. 

Great snakes! I haven't been bitten since they were yearlings (now 7), they are never hooked. The female laid 23 eggs last season, 28 this season. The hatchies are little stars, really good eaters and look good too!


----------



## Timmeh103 (Apr 10, 2012)

dannydee said:


> That looks like a pretty sweet enclosure in the second picture Timmeh103. Quality snakes too.



Cheers, they no longer reside in there, they were upgraded! They grow so fast.

They now reside in here http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/using-whats-available-180155/


----------



## jonez (Apr 10, 2012)

thats my little man lil bit fat in the guts from his feed yesty...


----------



## smithson (Apr 10, 2012)

Update pic of my boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 10, 2012)

my hell placid, 7 week old hypo bredli, Jax lol


----------



## dannydee (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha brilliant, I knew there would be some more people wanting to show off. These pictures just go to show that you don't get an ugly bredli.

Love the pictures of yours outside jham66, sounds like you've a pair of great snakes.

Timmeh103, your enclosures look fantastic. I'm building a final home for my coastal cross in a few months. It's going to be a biggy, so hopefully it all goes to plan.


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 10, 2012)

soz for bad quality, was a phone pic and orientalis ... what's a "*hyper*" bredli


----------



## dannydee (Apr 10, 2012)

A hyper bredli has much more black pigmentation than normal.


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 10, 2012)

oh right i personally like the pure high orange/red of hypos ... although still beautiful i'm not a fan of the black pigmentation.


----------



## dannydee (Apr 10, 2012)

I like them all but trying to get anything other than a classic/normal is virtually impossible.


----------



## solar 17 (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is one of my males, which is a hypo........solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 10, 2012)

My bredli 'Thrash'

Sold him about a month ago, he was such a darling!


----------



## jham66 (Apr 10, 2012)

How old is the boy in the picture Baden?

My female is 7 years old now. At about 4 years of age a bit of brown started creeping through where black would be on normals. She is still stunning.... but the yearling red colour is awesome!!


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 10, 2012)

im hoping i havnt lied to my family by saying the size of my bredli im getting is about 5ft its two years old i think

i what everyone said it should be so...


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 10, 2012)

I've seen two ads come out at around the same time for 6-7 week hypo bredli around 20 for sale at $200-$250 on each ad .... some are still for sale. From tahniandshae and jinjajoe. I bought off jinjajoe. So don't know how it's virtually impossible .... dannydee


----------



## edstar (Apr 10, 2012)

Love em. where the first snake i held. be one of my next snakes!!


----------



## bluewater (Apr 10, 2012)

Python-Lover4lyf said:


> I've seen two ads come out at around the same time for 6-7 week hypo bredli around 20 for sale at $200-$250 on each ad .... some are still for sale. From tahniandshae and jinjajoe. I bought off jinjajoe. So don't know how it's virtually impossible .... dannydee


I don't think they'll freight to Scotland tho


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 10, 2012)

well this is fidget my 2 year old bredli exporing the table out the front and having a bake in the mid day sun thats there
he's a classic and bredli's are by far my favourites my sister has a stimmo and a spotted and they dont really grab my attention like bredli's


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 11, 2012)

That's a really beautiful classic boxhead


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 11, 2012)

My hypo bredli just shy off 2 months old and 45cm(ish) bred by jinjajoe. And his enclosure ... currently making 2 other hides to go in there so he doesn't feel insecure. Was wondering if he should move into a clickclack instead. His enclosure is currently 600x400x400. But he's eating fine and doesn't seem stressed except when I'm having a battle with him trying to untangle him from vines for a hold (doesn't strike or anything) but after a minute or so of being out he's placid as.


----------



## dannydee (Apr 11, 2012)

solar 17 said:


> Here is one of my males, which is a hypo........solar 17 (Baden)



This is a very fine specimen!



Python-Lover4lyf said:


> I've seen two ads come out at around the same time for 6-7 week hypo bredli around 20 for sale at $200-$250 on each ad .... some are still for sale. From tahniandshae and jinjajoe. I bought off jinjajoe. So don't know how it's virtually impossible .... dannydee



I'm in Scotland buddy!!

Just seen that there is a bredli thread, and it's been going for some time now. Ah well, never mind, I suppose though you can never have too many pictures of such a fine species of snake.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 11, 2012)

JUNGLE-JAK said:


> im hoping i havnt lied to my family by saying the size of my bredli im getting is about 5ft its two years old i think
> 
> i what everyone said it should be so...



sooooooo yes its the right size or no


----------



## CV_AUDIO (Apr 13, 2012)

View attachment 247351


My Girlfriend took this photo of Arpeggio today. Came up really nice


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 13, 2012)

Jak we know as much about the size as you do. It depends how much and how often it's fed .... I hope for your sake it is that size though! I doubt your parent's would be happy otherwise  lol and CV_AUDIO ur pic didn't work :cry:


----------



## Samee (Apr 14, 2012)

Our Bredli girl Echo we got from Jham66 last season.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Apr 14, 2012)

Got a classic, similar to Orientalis' one but not as vibrant or as pretty, shes' got a little hypo around her head end and darker hyper markings around her tail. I'm also picking up a hypo female this week, hoping to add a male from different stock to that soon enough


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 14, 2012)

orientalis said:


> One of mine



wow how long/old is it


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 14, 2012)

He said it was 12 ....


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 15, 2012)

oh,ok but how long


----------



## Nathyrich (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice yearling i picked up at the illawarra show yesterday


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 21, 2012)

Revive the bredli threadly .. ?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 21, 2012)

Here a pic of my Bredli today, freshly shed today. Not the best looking but I am happy with him.


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 21, 2012)

He's gorgeous how old is he?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 21, 2012)

Python-Lover4lyf said:


> He's gorgeous how old is he?


He is about 2.5yrs old, still plenty of growing.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Apr 21, 2012)

Here is my beautiful boy! he's a stunner


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow his colours are so vibrant .. c'mon everyone bring on your bredli's!


----------



## Parra22 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 21, 2012)

This is Sahara:


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes Solar17's hypos are stunners aren't they. Would love one like he breeds. Pure orange with red instead of black outlining the white it just looks amazing


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 22, 2012)

Python-Lover4lyf said:


> That's a really beautiful classic boxhead



thanks he is a dream to handle couldnt have asked for a better snake for $100 and with every shed his pattern just gets better and better


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 22, 2012)

A bit blurry when enlarged but oh well


----------



## Wiganov (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's my boy, having a little tanning session out on the Hills Hoist, probably wishing the Indian mynahs would come a bit closer. (Bit of a patchy shot - my first crack at taking a photo with an iPad. Makes me fonder of my camera.) He's two years old, about five feet long and turning into a real softy - which is funny considering what a cantankerous little @#&$ he was as a hatchy. Sadly, he's also making an appearance over in the for sale section.
View attachment 248840


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 23, 2012)

Naww I love Bredli's, they are so interesting and I love their boofy heads


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 23, 2012)

+1 =D the boofy heads are so s e x y


----------



## Cockney_Red (Apr 23, 2012)

They plenty Bredli Tread, Brudder...


----------



## dannydee (Apr 23, 2012)

Wiganov said:


> Here's my boy, having a little tanning session out on the Hills Hoist, probably wishing the Indian mynahs would come a bit closer. (Bit of a patchy shot - my first crack at taking a photo with an iPad. Makes me fonder of my camera.) He's two years old, about five feet long and turning into a real softy - which is funny considering what a cantankerous little @#&$ he was as a hatchy. Sadly, he's also making an appearance over in the for sale section.
> View attachment 248840



He's a cracker mate, why you selling him?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's a future breeding project I'm working on.

Male





Female


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 23, 2012)

Your female is beautiful and I love the stripe on the male ... hardly any breaks


----------



## Wiganov (Apr 24, 2012)

dannydee said:


> He's a cracker mate, why you selling him?



Combination of moving to a smaller place and the wife strictly enforcing the household snake limit after I, er, accidentally expanded the collection... It's a world of unlimited cruelty. (To be fair, she has given the OK to a diamond python aviary, so it's not *all* bad.) He's gone to a fantastic home (another member on this forum), but I know it's one of those things I'm going to regret every now and then.


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Apr 25, 2012)

A few pics of my 18mo/4.5ft Bredli, Eli.










And Feeding time this evening...


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Apr 25, 2012)

My 18mo/4.5ft, Eli.










And feeding time this evening...














(iPhone pics)


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 28, 2012)

My new little dude Pretzel:


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (May 19, 2012)

Updated pic of my baby


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (May 19, 2012)

Update pic of himm <3


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 21, 2012)

Since this is the Bredli thread, I have a little story to share. Now People can say snakes are snakes and they don't feel as we do, but like to think otherwise with my girl Rose. I have this Air hockey table that swings over to become a pool table. Occaisionally I let my girls out to roam on the air hockey side. Anyhow, Rose got herself into the end part where the swivel is attached to the frame that supports the table and got stuck, really stuck. Being about a year and half old or so, shes not skinny, poor thing was so wedged that she sounded like she was hissing like a panicked and scared child when I found where she had disappeared to. I thought it weird because normally you can't get a peep out of her. Anyhow when I discovered where she had herself wedged and made skin contact with her, for her own reasons she just stopped hissing altogether and allowed me to get into gear trying to work her out of the spot. She was wedged into her spot tight, took me ten minutes to even try to get her spine untwisted from where her body was wedged and when she was free, instead of running away as most snakes I guess would, she scrambled up my arm and perched herself on my shoulder. It was so cute, like a child wanting consolation for a boo boo.


----------



## dannydee (May 21, 2012)

Sounds like she was stuck good and proper. I don't know how to explain her behaviour but it would seem like you own a very good snake.
My bredli is only a year old but already he is my favourite snake. I prefer him to my female coastal cross and I didn't think any snake would be better than her.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 21, 2012)

Yes she's a very good snake, very companionable and travels very well, loves attention and being around people. She gets the most outside and ppl time than the rest because she is so placid and easy going and has this magic placid touch over some of my other snakes. She is my third python yet she is my favourite.


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (May 21, 2012)

I'm so glad you were able to get your special girl unstuck. She really sounds unique. And i have the same theory as you. I believe you can form bonds with your snake and some individuals do enjoy the company of humans. And IMO they do know the difference between each handler. But I know someone will come along soon and shut me down with their beliefs of the exact opposite


----------



## Alley07 (May 21, 2012)

Stella my hypo bredli


----------



## dannydee (May 21, 2012)

Alley07 said:


> Stella my hypo bredli



Very nice. I love my classic but I would kill for a hypo as well.


----------



## NTNed (May 21, 2012)

Here's a couple of my mates Bredli's we took yesterday, 

Big nasty Alice 




and the lovely Miss Fluffy (before you ask idk).


----------



## dannydee (May 22, 2012)

I seen those pictures mate, and the snake in question is a cracker! A monster as well! He makes my 'big' snake look small.


----------



## NTNed (May 22, 2012)

dannydee said:


> I seen those pictures mate, and the snake in question is a cracker! A monster as well! He makes my 'big' snake look small.



Haha..... That's not a "he" mate, she's a lady. i think she's about 6 or 7 yrs old, no idea of her weight, but she's heavy.


----------



## pythrulz (May 22, 2012)

One of my hyper bredi


----------



## dannydee (May 22, 2012)

pythrulz that picture is a fail! 
You don't have to be a brilliant photographer but at least post a picture that is in focus. haha
Thanks for sharing though mate, from what I can make out, your snake looks a cracker!


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (May 22, 2012)

bahaha agree with dannydee when you get a pic in focus post it on here so i can actually see what a proper hyper looks like


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jul 2, 2012)

Bred by orientalis


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 3, 2012)

Not sure if I have posted these before because I am not used to the pic system here, but here goes. Got both of my girls from APS members
Rose




Rose loves to play pretend, this time she's pretending to be trouser snake!




Poppy




Poppy, a picture taken by her breeder, Benshelley, shows her colour better


----------



## Nathyrich (Jul 3, 2012)

My girl Zooey


----------



## dannydee (Jul 3, 2012)

Some really stunning bredli folks. Mine is coming up for a shed, as soon as he does, I'll post another picture!


----------



## eddie123 (Jul 3, 2012)

ill post one up when i take mine out today


----------



## nervous (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is my girl...


----------



## eddie123 (Jul 3, 2012)

my 1.5yr old male classic. Not very tame!but getting better. Sorry for the bad pics they just never stay still. just shed


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll attest to that. My elder Bredli is so curious and loves to investigate and sometimes pretend to be things that I can never get a good shot of her!


----------



## Mojo_3 (Jul 3, 2012)

View attachment 257912
My Beautiful Girl


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Jul 3, 2012)

My 20ish month old classic male Buddy shed yesterday and his colours are poppin! Haha. Also stoked as he's broken the 5ft barrier now (5'1"). Will post a pic tomorrow when the lights better...


----------



## dannydee (Jul 4, 2012)

nervous said:


> Here is my girl...



I would buy this at almost any cost, to have it for my male. Stunning snake!


----------



## nervous (Jul 4, 2012)

dannydee said:


> I would buy this at almost any cost, to have it for my male. Stunning snake!


 Are you hinting at something there? LOL, shame you are in Scotland... she will be snuggling up with my boy, so fingers crossed for me ...

Thanks for the comment


----------



## Rhyce (Jul 4, 2012)

Here is our new snake just picked him up yesterday
View attachment 257969
View attachment 257971
View attachment 257974


----------



## dannydee (Jul 4, 2012)

nervous said:


> Are you hinting at something there? LOL, shame you are in Scotland... she will be snuggling up with my boy, so fingers crossed for me ...
> 
> Thanks for the comment



Yes I am, very much so. Come on, what will it take for you to break the law and send me this snake? I have money! I have a spare sister? Come on, let's work something out!


----------



## konp69 (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's my little hypo bredli Baxter. Bought him off a member here on Mother's day, he was born in February so he's almost 5 months old now.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 5, 2012)

Heres my brothers little fella, he is a classic -


----------



## TheReptileben (Jul 6, 2012)

my little guy "syther"View attachment 258181


----------



## Nicky (Jul 7, 2012)

Here are some pics of my guys


----------



## dannydee (Jul 11, 2012)

Nicky said:


> Here are some pics of my guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The snake in the second picture looks pretty chunky, how big is it?


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow big girth on that one, I didn't think Bredli got that chunky


----------



## balthazar (Jul 11, 2012)

This is my male, he is about 18months old


----------



## Rhyce (Jul 11, 2012)

So the pictures didnt work last time. So hopefully this works. This is our little guy. His only a year oldhttps://www.facebook.com/rhyce.hoga...0819502486806.398568.501591805&type=3&theater


----------



## eddie123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Rhyce try in advanced mode its still not working


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 11, 2012)

I tried and failed with attachments so in the end I created a folder for my snake pics on my account, uploaded the pics from my pc then use the IMG codes from those pics in the folder. Its a little time consuming but it works simply enough


----------



## Rhyce (Jul 11, 2012)

hopefully this works


----------



## Nicky (Jul 11, 2012)

dannydee said:


> The snake in the second picture looks pretty chunky, how big is it?



That is Snappy, she is 8 foot long and 5 years old.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 11, 2012)

wow, 5yrs and that big! Is she a good feeder or is she just big boned!



Rhyce said:


> hopefully this works
> View attachment 258743
> View attachment 258744


Yep it worked, beautiful and cute!


----------



## Nicky (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't know about big boned but she loves a feed 

WOW there are some beautiful here


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 16, 2012)

I was just kiddung anyhow, snakes arent big boned, if I keep giving leftovers to my coastal, she is going to end up like that too


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 24, 2012)

My new addition:
(we have had her a little over a week now but wanted to let her settle in before I took some pics this morning.)


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine is currently in shed but when his finished I will take a photo. He is approx 7 foot...when I first got him was a little cage nippy but now just a pussy cat! His a decent sized boy!


----------



## TheReptileCove (Jul 26, 2012)

some real stunners in this thread!
here are my new three bredli 























Sorry, don't know why the pictures came out so big and have no idea on how to re-size them.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 26, 2012)

attachments not working. Try adding the pics to your folders on your account, then just add a link from there or the IMG code which will show pics


----------



## TheReptileCove (Jul 26, 2012)

SpilotaFreak78 said:


> attachments not working. Try adding the pics to your folders on your account, then just add a link from there or the IMG code which will show pics



Thanks for that  Bit big, but it-least they are showing now.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 26, 2012)

the bigger the better I say so we can fully appreciate their beauty!


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 26, 2012)

View attachment 260297
1.85M in length ...18 Month old...Very Colourfull..Brought as hatchie from SR...so plzd how she has turned out...What ya think (Need a larger shoe box now lol) :lol:........Dam must have done sumat wrong having attachment as well


----------



## TheReptileCove (Jul 26, 2012)

SpilotaFreak78 said:


> the bigger the better I say so we can fully appreciate their beauty!



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Hillbilly-1 (Jul 26, 2012)

This is Monty my Bredli

When I got him he was a bit psyco?........ actually more scared and defensive really, but after a couple of months of regular handling and attention, he is starting to settle down very nicely

At first I used to get him out of his enclosure using a snake hook, I have since given this idea the flick, and just grab him by hand, occasionally he will tag me, but there's really not that much in his bites, when when I first got him, and he was really snappy, he never actually latched on, he would just strike and immediately let go, draws a tiny amount of blood, but you can hardly feel it, looks way worse than it actually is. 

Now when I get him out he is a bit cranky for the first 3-5 minutes and then he really settles down and hardly bites or strikes at all, however he doesn't like passers by making any sudden movements or sharp loud noises.

Any how? he has settled in and become part of the family (To my wife's horror and disgust), my kids love him and are now confident enough to handle him too, I just have to watch out they don't kill him with kindness.

I have been keeping a log of his handling and behavior, his feeds, sheds and growth.

I have become well and truly addicted to keeping pythons and when the wife is not looking, I might just have to add another snake or 10 to my collection.

Here's a few photos, I hope you like them. 


Monty when I first got him








In his enclosure ready to shake my hand?








Does anybody else's snake eat its lunch backwards?







When the wife's away, Monty gets to explore the house, Shhhh don't tell!







My daughter Rosie loves him, quite the little Herp?








My son Zack will be 4 in September, he just loves this snake and bugs me all the time to get him out, neither of the kids have ever been bitten by him, Only I have......What's the go with that???
(Dunno why, but for some reason this photo is upright on photobucket and sideways on here, oh well it's a nice photo, even if it is sideways?) 








Close up, Montys colors are stunning, just a Classic Bredli.







He will bury himself in the couch if you let him and could pop up anywhere?, cheeky bugger!








Cruising around out on the lawn











Last one for now








I am about to start making him a new enclosure, I have been checking out the DIY threads on here, I will post some pics when it done.

C-Ya


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 26, 2012)

Montys beautiful, though I'm a little worried about the closed hands of your kids holding the snake, they know to have a loose or open hand when handling him right? I wouldn't worry about him biting you and no one else, I have animals who are like that, some snakes will choose their owners rather than you choosing and caring for them.


----------



## Hillbilly-1 (Jul 26, 2012)

SpilotaFreak78 said:


> Montys beautiful, though I'm a little worried about the closed hands of your kids holding the snake, they know to have a loose or open hand when handling him right? I wouldn't worry about him biting you and no one else, I have animals who are like that, some snakes will choose their owners rather than you choosing and caring for them.



The kids hold him very loosely and know not to restrict his movement too much, I we all have to get used to one-another I guess, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Goth-Girl (Jul 28, 2012)

That is one seriously Gorgeous Classic Bredli..Wish it was mine!!


Naga123 said:


> Bred by orientalis


----------



## Robynne (Jul 28, 2012)

A two headed Bredli. :lol:


----------



## Goth-Girl (Jul 28, 2012)

Nikki this is a truly Amazing feed pic..Well done..Luv it..


Nikki. said:


> Gorgeous Bredli guys!
> Picture from this morning


----------



## happynagini (Aug 1, 2012)

my little man


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Aug 2, 2012)

*My new Bredli*

NewBredli


----------



## Zinga (Aug 2, 2012)

hi,iv recently added a pair to my collection and they are my favorites already,hoping to breed them this season,they have bred before but i havnt cooled them but they have been seperte for 6 months w,what do you think my chances are,and any tips would be great,,cheers peeps


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 2, 2012)

Lovemyreptiles said:


> NewBredli



wow that is super nice


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Aug 2, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> wow that is super nice



Thanks  , I only got her on monday .She is soooo sweet and has had a feed for me already.


----------



## timmit (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey everbody just got my first bredli the other day and isnt he amazing a little snappy but his only 4 months old just a quick question whats size enclosures do people have? ?


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 1, 2012)

just put him in a click clack or small exo terra tank or similar until he is about 1.


----------



## Ratatouile (Sep 1, 2012)

timmit said:


> Hey everbody just got my first bredli the other day and isnt he amazing a little snappy but his only 4 months old just a quick question whats size enclosures do people have? ?



My 7 months old hypo, Alice, is in a 28L tub (45L x 35W x 25H). She's 70cm and 85gr. Here she is with my 2.5yo daugther, who is exercising great self control and learning hard to use her "soft hand" so she gets to hold Alice!  You won't believe how hard it is to train a toddler not to grip & grasp something but we practised a lot with rubber snake before she held Alice for the first time. First encounter went fine!


----------



## smileysnake (Sep 8, 2012)

View attachment 264501
View attachment 264502
View attachment 264503
View attachment 264504
just to keep this thread going here's a few of my little one SMILEY is 7 months old about 95cm long an awesome snake and a pic of his new enclosure work in progress bought him from Shire Snakes cheers guys....cant wait to get another one would love one of SOLAR17's awesome colours....


----------



## smileysnake (Sep 8, 2012)

hey RSPcrazy great looking snake will be interesting to see how the stripes go. This year you said? I would really love a nice stripe bredli please let me know how you go with them.CHEERS...


----------



## timmit (Sep 9, 2012)

A few of my new little boy


----------



## Trimeresurus (Sep 10, 2012)

20 month old Bredli.


----------



## smileysnake (Sep 10, 2012)

View attachment 264693
and another pic of smiley love this shot....


----------



## Trimeresurus (Sep 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 12, 2012)

Naga123 said:


> .



That's a good lookin bredli, who bred that one?


----------



## Trimeresurus (Sep 12, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## dannydee (Sep 20, 2012)

I thought it was about time I added another picture to this thread. For some reason my pictures at the start have been deleted, never mind. Here is my bredli, Murray.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Bredli thread??*






One of my favs

Sent from my ST25a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boxhead1990 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Bredli thread??*






After shedding

Sent from my ST25a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dannydee (Sep 26, 2012)

boxhead1990 said:


> After shedding
> 
> Sent from my ST25a using Tapatalk 2




Is this the same snake that's in your previous post?


----------



## boxhead1990 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Bredli thread??*

Yeah haha

Hes getting big now haha

Sent from my ST25a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BIGBANG (Sep 26, 2012)

hey all, i'm hoping to add to my collection this weekend in picking up a pair of hypo bredli, am hanging to get them so am hoping everything goes as planned with the seller and i can get them saturday, they are gorgeous looking snakes and will post pics when i get them..


----------



## shabbyy (Sep 26, 2012)

BIGBANG said:


> hey all, i'm hoping to add to my collection this weekend in picking up a pair of hypo bredli, am hanging to get them so am hoping everything goes as planned with the seller and i can get them saturday, they are gorgeous looking snakes and will post pics when i get them..



Can't wait to see them! Make sure you let me know when you get them, hypo's are beautiful. 

Cheers,
Sabohan


----------



## BIGBANG (Sep 29, 2012)

RIGHTO MY PAIR OF HYPO'S ARE HOME, big thanks to melissa from this forum for parting with them they are beautiful, will be sure to post pictures shortly, the male is currently shedding so are fairly cranky , but once he is looking nice and pretty again i'll take some photo's and post them......


----------



## dannydee (Sep 29, 2012)

Looking forward to the pictures. I'm tempted to post another picture of mine.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## jezflyer7 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey guys, i'm not sure if this thread is just for photos or if we can have a chat about bredlis, but anyway, I am still a newbie to python keeping, I had a Stimson who unfortunately passed, now I have an 8 month MD who is doing really well. I am considering adding a bredli to the collection in the near future and am wondering how people feel about them. Do you find them generally friendly, good eaters, bitey etc? Any info/tips would be super!


----------



## smileysnake (Sep 29, 2012)

Only a short reply needed here mate very placid snakes imo they are the best pythons to own you will not regret owning a bredli great feeders and handlers.BREDLI'S ARE THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannydee (Sep 29, 2012)

Smileysnake hit the nail on the head. My bredli is an absolute pleasure to own. He started off extremely feisty but then out of the blue he had a personality change, and now is is the softest, most chilled out snake I've ever owned. They are by far my favorite snake.


----------



## BIGBANG (Sep 29, 2012)

dannydee said:


> . My bredli is an absolute pleasure to own. He started off extremely feisty but then out of the blue he had a personality change, and now is is the softest, most chilled out snake I've ever owned.


i am hoping this is the case with my pair, they are 18 months old but havent been hardly handled, female was ok when i picked her up today but ya couldnt go near the males tub without him striking out, so hoping once he sheds we will become friends.


----------



## shabbyy (Sep 29, 2012)

Pics of mine are in this thread:

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/got-new-python-192786/


----------



## dannydee (Sep 29, 2012)

BIGBANG said:


> i am hoping this is the case with my pair, they are 18 months old but havent been hardly handled, female was ok when i picked her up today but ya couldnt go near the males tub without him striking out, so hoping once he sheds we will become friends.



I hope I haven't mislead you into thinking my bredli became friendly after he shed? What I meant when I said,"out of the blue" was that one day, unexpectantly he stopped bitting. It wasn't a gradual process, he just stopped. 

I'm sure though, with regular handling, your two will calm down and be a pleasure to own.


----------



## timmit (Sep 29, 2012)

My new little boy loving life and a feed


----------



## dannydee (Sep 29, 2012)

That's a very nice little snake you have there.


----------



## jezflyer7 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I'm super keen for a bredli now!


----------



## smileysnake (Sep 30, 2012)

yeah go for it mate put picks up when you get your new friend lol


----------



## BIGBANG (Sep 30, 2012)

dannydee said:


> I hope I haven't mislead you into thinking my bredli became friendly after he shed? What I meant when I said,"out of the blue" was that one day, unexpectantly he stopped bitting. It wasn't a gradual process, he just stopped.
> 
> I'm sure though, with regular handling, your two will calm down and be a pleasure to own.


hey mate didnt even join the dots on that one......i was told that he was ok to handle just that he is shedding at the moment and very cranky, as i'm only just getting back into keeping snakes again and they are about 4 foot long and a little cranky think i might use the advise of some people and get them out with a hook, just till they get used to being handled and calm down, to point taking avoidable tags.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 30, 2012)

Here is one of my hypo's. 10 years+ and still looking the part


----------



## dannydee (Sep 30, 2012)

BIGBANG said:


> hey mate didnt even join the dots on that one......i was told that he was ok to handle just that he is shedding at the moment and very cranky, as i'm only just getting back into keeping snakes again and they are about 4 foot long and a little cranky think i might use the advise of some people and get them out with a hook, just till they get used to being handled and calm down, to point taking avoidable tags.



Cool, I think I would do the same.

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -



onimocnhoj said:


> Here is one of my hypo's. 10 years+ and still looking the part
> 
> View attachment 266372
> View attachment 266373
> View attachment 266374



This might sound excessive but I reckon I'd kill for a bredli like this!

- - - Updated - - -

I couldn't stop myself from posting again......


----------



## boxhead1990 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Bredli thread??*

My male is a dream except for when hes coming up for a shed lol

Mine being lazy and resting his head on the lock lol




Sent from my ST25a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BIGBANG (Sep 30, 2012)

quick picture from the iphone, this is my new hypo female.......dont mind the shirt sleeve it comes with built in hides....


----------



## dannydee (Sep 30, 2012)

She looks a little cracker, nice!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Sep 30, 2012)

dannydee said:


> Cool, I think I would do the same.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



In the pic, what is she eating, it looks like a bandicoot, just interested to know is all 
I saw one dead on the road outside my house about 5:00 this arvo.
Its probably just a rat. Stunning looking Bredli by the way


----------



## dannydee (Oct 1, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> In the pic, what is she eating, it looks like a bandicoot, just interested to know is all
> I saw one dead on the road outside my house about 5:00 this arvo.
> Its probably just a rat. Stunning looking Bredli by the way



Unfortunately we don't have bandicoots here in Scotland, not even anything that's close. It's just a rat in the picture, the first time actually he has eaten it the right way. Ever since he's been eating rats with fur, he has always eaten them rear end first. This was quite something for me seeing him eat it this way!

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 1, 2012)

She is not to bad once she is out of the enclosure, little bit flighty, I still haven't sighted the male yet he is still in his hide and hasn't shed, might get him out and give him a soak!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 1, 2012)

dannydee said:


> Unfortunately we don't have bandicoots here in Scotland, not even anything that's close. It's just a rat in the picture, the first time actually he has eaten it the right way. Ever since he's been eating rats with fur, he has always eaten them rear end first. This was quite something for me seeing him eat it this way!



Sorry didnt read where you were from xD
He is a really nice looking Bredli.


----------



## bennn90 (Oct 2, 2012)

. 

Rosie easily my fave she about 16 months old 4 ft she a big sook never even looked like she Guna bite she hypo besides little bit of black on last 5cm of tail I was wondering does that lil bit of black make her a classic or do most hypos have this


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 4, 2012)

hypo= little to no black pigment, i have 2 so called hypo bredli but like you say they have black flecks towards the tail end of them......whatever they are they are still beautiful


----------



## Polainas9 (Oct 6, 2012)

This is my new bredli:


----------



## thals (Oct 6, 2012)

First lot of pics is of Rangaboy (recently passed RIP ) He had the most foul nature I've ever come across in a bredli, yet alone a snake period, I still miss him a lot. COD was unknown.








Next lot are of Lava Girl, my female hypo. She's doing great and has the most amazing nature.


----------



## dannydee (Oct 6, 2012)

Polainas9 said:


> This is my new bredli:



I really like this last picture, great shot.


----------



## Variety (Oct 6, 2012)

Amazing snakes people, threads like this determine my next addition


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 9, 2012)

my 18 month old hypo female , she has calmed downs heaps in the last week and a half and is enjoyable to handle, dont have to be on my guard so much now......yes yes i know she is leading me into a false sense of security so she can land a love bit right between my eyes, still waiting for the male to shed tho, he has cloudy eyes today so hopefully in the next week i can post photos of him and start work on calming him down


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Bredli thread??*



> my 18 month old hypo female , she has calmed downs heaps in the last week and a half and is enjoyable to handle, dont have to be on my guard so much now......yes yes i know she is leading me into a false sense of security so she can land a love bit right between my eyes, still waiting for the male to shed tho, he has cloudy eyes today so hopefully in the next week i can post photos of him and start work on calming him down



Haha that is exactly what shes doing lol mine used to do the same thing then smash me lol but she was only a 11 month old hatchy haha

My male was really sketchy but then calmed pretty quick, gotta love bredli's one of my favs n seem to make great handlers too

Sent from my ST25a


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Bredli thread??*



> Amazing snakes people, threads like this determine my next addition


Haha same here mate

Il have pictures to add to the woma thread tomorow

Sent from my ST25a


----------



## JetSquid (Oct 9, 2012)

This is my girl Butterscotch. She's the first snake I got, and she's never even swiped at me.


----------



## Braidotti (Oct 9, 2012)

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Bredli thread??*




He likes it on that part of the table even when the pink rc car shell isnt there lol 

Sent from my ST25a


----------



## Smithers (Oct 12, 2012)

This is all I got....not mine but it fits in the thread

View attachment 267540


----------



## smileysnake (Oct 12, 2012)

*thankyou*

View attachment 267551
View attachment 267552
View attachment 267553
View attachment 267554
View attachment 267555
View attachment 267556
View attachment 267557
a few..sorry quite a few more pics of smiley...overkill or ok i dont care i love this little bloke lol almost 9 months old now pushing one metre and nice patterns and colours coming through...thanks again.......shiresnakes......


----------



## dannydee (Oct 12, 2012)

Braidotti said:


> - - - Updated - - -



Loving this snake. How old and what size is it?


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 12, 2012)

Loving this snake. How old and what size is it?
......Yours looks the same Danny u just need to have a closer look........at yur peril lol....just make sure he had one of them big rats that hang around yur way ...great looking bredli tho hey!!!!


----------



## Braidotti (Oct 14, 2012)

dannydee said:


> Loving this snake. How old and what size is it?



Hey Dannydee, its 8yrs old almost nine and 6ft maybe abit longer, I havent measured it in ages


----------



## dannydee (Oct 14, 2012)

ozimid said:


> Loving this snake. How old and what size is it?
> ......Yours looks the same Danny u just need to have a closer look........at yur peril lol....just make sure he had one of them big rats that hang around yur way ...great looking bredli tho hey!!!!



This made me laugh mate. Maybe it's the reason why I like it so much? Anyway, I don't fancy giving him one of the rats that hang around here, they're filthy and probably high on drugs!


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## TheReptileben (Oct 30, 2012)

*Bredli thread??*

Syther enjoying new cage


Check me out in YouTube (username: TheReptileben

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 269227
this is sythers cage, and this is syther the 4 foot bredliView attachment 269228


----------



## dannydee (Nov 26, 2012)

Thought is was about time I added to this thread again. 
This is my mate Murray, he is the most chilled out snake I've ever owned.
Say hello Murray.....


----------



## B3NNO (Nov 26, 2012)

This is my 8month old hypo hatchi very nice to handle untill he is going into shed lol
Will get some better pictures once he has had a shed


----------



## dannydee (Nov 26, 2012)

Very nice mate. 
Here in the UK, hypos are practically impossible to get. There is one breeder I know that has them but yet to offer any for sale. I'm not going to get my hopes up because there is no way in the world I'm going to be able to afford one. The best I'll get is looking at this thread.


----------



## shaunyboy (Dec 5, 2012)

dannydee said:


> Very nice mate.
> Here in the UK, hypos are practically impossible to get. There is one breeder I know that has them but yet to offer any for sale. I'm not going to get my hopes up because there is no way in the world I'm going to be able to afford one. The best I'll get is looking at this thread.



is it Paul Harris thats got true hypo bredl mate ?

i'd love to get a pair of hypo's...

but would most likely have to sell,my wife and 4 children to afford them

cheers shaun


----------



## dannydee (Dec 5, 2012)

shaunyboy said:


> is it Paul Harris thats got true hypo bredl mate ?
> 
> i'd love to get a pair of hypo's...
> 
> ...



I believe so, he posted a picture of one of them on his facebook page awhile back. It was a stunner too!

I would love a pair as well, but like you say, they're not going to be that affordable.

Maybe one day!


----------



## Polainas9 (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's an update of my Bredli:











And is enclosure:






PS: The day after this photos, he shed! 8)


----------



## dannydee (Dec 7, 2012)

Polainas9 said:


> Here's an update of my Bredli:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi mate,
Great looking snake you have there, is it a hypo? Seems to have very little black?? 
I also noticed you are in Portugal..... What's the going rate for a bredli there?
Cheers


----------



## Polainas9 (Dec 7, 2012)

dannydee said:


> Hi mate,
> Great looking snake you have there, is it a hypo? Seems to have very little black??
> I also noticed you are in Portugal..... What's the going rate for a bredli there?
> Cheers


Hey dannydee,

This is not a hypo, it's just a normal bred in Spain by Ventura Ramos (line from Henric Âfors). There's photos of parents: 











and a photo of a 2 years older sister:







About the rate of them here in Portugal, its a little bit low, but increasing every year. There's about 10 of them in whole country and this year one guy bred his couple for the first time and got about 16 babys.


----------



## dannydee (Dec 7, 2012)

Polainas9 said:


> Hey dannydee,
> 
> This is not a hypo, it's just a normal bred in Spain by Ventura Ramos (line from Henric Âfors). There's photos of parents:
> 
> ...




The parents are stunning, your one is going to be a fine specimen.
I didn't think there would be many in Portugal, you are quite lucky by the sound of it. 
I guess they are expensive?


----------



## Polainas9 (Dec 7, 2012)

dannydee said:


> The parents are stunning, your one is going to be a fine specimen.
> I didn't think there would be many in Portugal, you are quite lucky by the sound of it.
> I guess they are expensive?


Thanks! 

The price, I can say that mine was cheap... just 70€. But here in Portugal the guy who bred them this year is asking 120€.


----------



## dannydee (Dec 7, 2012)

Polainas9 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The price, I can say that mine was cheap... just 70€. But here in Portugal the guy who bred them this year is asking 120€.



That's still really good, if you ask me. I think I need to go to Portugal for a holiday and pick myself up a bredli, they look amazing!


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 7, 2012)

how much are ya looking in scotland mate??


----------



## dannydee (Dec 7, 2012)

justdragons said:


> how much are ya looking in scotland mate??



Around a £100 for a classic. If you were lucky enough to get your hands on a hypo, you'd pay a absolute fortune!


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 14, 2012)

Keep danny and the thread alive.........

















......warm over here at mo and grass is dying


----------



## B3NNO (Dec 16, 2012)

*Bredli thread??*

This is one of my hypo bredlis 8months old


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is a recent shot of my oldest girl, she was hatched in 1996, also have another girl hatched in 98. She is gravid, but his will be her last season.


----------



## sharky (Dec 17, 2012)

Bumping this pic back up with a few of my 11 month old classic, Red Voodoo  He was in GTP pose this morning! Had to share!!! Sorry about the blue-ish pics, He was basking in the sunlight....to bright for my camera, lol!
Nice looking bredli's everyone! Hypos are gorgeous but classics are my favorite


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 17, 2012)

Gorgeous snake sharky!
very nice pose haha


----------



## travo (Dec 17, 2012)

I find this cute as hell when I finish handling this snake I put him back in his tank he goes into his box then pops his head out every so often to see if I'm still around


----------



## dannydee (Dec 18, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Here is one of my hypo's. 10 years+ and still looking the part
> 
> View attachment 266372
> View attachment 266373
> View attachment 266374



Just looking through this thread again, and this guy jumped out at me. Truly stunning!!!!


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 18, 2012)

*Bredli thread??*

I agree Danny, big snake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brierleys_girl (Dec 18, 2012)

My 11 month old  had him 5 weeks now and he's -just- eaten 10 mins ago.


----------



## smileysnake (Dec 18, 2012)

hey everyone great looking snakes here is a couple of smiley after his last shed looking awesome as usual almost 11 months old now eating weaner rats easily great snakes are bredli no dramas great handlers great feeders....hope you all likeView attachment 274100
View attachment 274101
View attachment 274102
View attachment 274103


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 18, 2012)

Dinner time..




Cheers for all of the nice words about the hypo I posted. Fingers crossed there's a gravid female amongst this trio. They still look great for nearly 12 years of age and only one has developed a speck or two of dark brown coloration. Still no black..


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 18, 2012)

*Bredli thread??*

Could a bredli spend an adelaide summer in an outdoor enclosure do you think? What about a winter if they had a heated hide?? Mine is still only 6months old but just thinking for the future?? 













She is very fast and near impossible to get a snap of 

JD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi JD,

I'm in Brisbane and my Bredli are outdoors all year round. It all depends on positioning when it comes to keeping critters outside. You would be fine in S.A. to house them in the elements as long as you keep in mind the necessary requirements. 

Remember, they experience the full spectrum of temperatures and conditions in the Southern N.T. from zero degrees to high 40's..

Nice snake too..


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 19, 2012)

*Bredli thread??*

Thanks for that, I thought if they got a decent water bowl to aide in the slough process when thing heat right up and a heated hide an some shade from the elements they might be sweet. I love to see big pythons in outdoor enclosures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 19, 2012)

My three Bredli were looking a wee bit drab in the group shot. Now that they have started loosing their old skins I'll post up some fresh pics.

Here's the male in fresh skins. I'll whip up some of the females when they get pretty again..








Enjoy.


----------



## thals (Dec 19, 2012)

They still look unreal for nearly 12 years of age John, really great examples of hypos!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 19, 2012)

Why, thank you thals.. 

I'd like to see a clutch out of them this season, fingers crossed.


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Here's a pic of Charlie - we've been looking after him for the past couple of Months


----------



## sharky (Dec 22, 2012)

FANTASTIC bredlis everyone! Mine is midget compared to all the other 11 month olds 

Smiley who bred your snake? That is one little ripper!


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 23, 2012)

YUMMMMMMY


----------



## Polainas9 (Dec 23, 2012)

Just to share with you a new morph of bredlis: "Stone Washed" (recessive gene)



















Photos by Nick Mutton


----------



## Shotta (Dec 23, 2012)

Polainas9 said:


> Just to share with you a new morph of bredlis: "Stone Washed" (recessive gene)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\wow dude that Bredli is amazing!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 23, 2012)

bredlis are cute.

my sister recons i should name mine "toast" 
(i suck at thinking of names...)


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 23, 2012)

"Stone Washed" (recessive gene)
Can u plz explain in full both of above
Ta
Pete


----------



## sharky (Dec 23, 2012)

Ozmid his synises are bleeding :/

Polainas9 I am speechless.....


----------



## Polainas9 (Dec 24, 2012)

ozimid said:


> "Stone Washed" (recessive gene)
> Can u plz explain in full both of above
> Ta
> Pete


Here's a quote of Nick Mutton:



> Well, I had hoped to keep this quite for a little longer but am going to go ahead and let the secret out. I think I posted a pic of one of these guys a year or so ago but here is the whole story:
> 
> About a year ago I was contacted by a breeder named Nick Stark. I had spoken with him months earlier while I was gather photos for an article I was writing. He had since decided to go back to school and was sending away his rather large collection. Earlier in the year he had hatched a clutch of M. bredli and in that clutch were a small number of very unusual babies. The parents that produced them were ordinary looking bredli. I was very pleased, and more than a little lucky that Mr. Stark decided to give me the opportunity to work with these animals and I obtained the project from him, a group that included 2.0 visuals of the new morph as well as the parent animals that produced them. Over the 2012 season the sire of these snakes proved to be a good breeder and I was pleased to get two clutches from him, one from the female that had produced the odd neonates and a second clutch to a totally unrelated female from a different bloodline. The second clutch was primarily done as a test for determining the mode of inheritance. I late August the first clutch hatched (from the unrelated female) and produced all normal phenotype animals. By this time I was not very hopeful but about a week later the second clutch hatched and I could not believe my eyes. The clutch contained 6 of the new morph and 12 normal appearing offspring! The results of the two clutches proved the new morph is simple recessive in inheritance.
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 24, 2012)

Interesting reading Thanks.........im wondering if something was crossed in there and bred back....:facepalm:


----------



## No-two (Dec 25, 2012)

ozimid said:


> im wondering if something was crossed in there and bred back....:facepalm:



Like what?


----------



## paultheo (Dec 25, 2012)

this is my boy, he's a little different.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 25, 2012)

paultheo said:


> View attachment 275233
> View attachment 275234
> View attachment 275235
> this is my boy, he's a bit different.



That is an Amazing bredli thanks for sharing!
will you be breeding him?


----------



## paultheo (Dec 25, 2012)

yeah it's a nice snake, the photos dont really do him justice and he has a great nature.
I would like to find someone that has a similar Bredli(I know they are out there) and see if we can prove it to be an inheritable trait.


----------



## No-two (Dec 26, 2012)

There are a few of those Bredli getting around now. There was a guy in Victoria who had a pair of them not sure if he's bred them and proved them out yet, however given you can't see it in the babies until they change perhaps be has and has kept the babies back to see if any do so.


----------



## paultheo (Dec 26, 2012)

No-two said:


> There are a few of those Bredli getting around now. There was a guy in Victoria who had a pair of them not sure if he's bred them and proved them out yet, however given you can't see it in the babies until they change perhaps be has and has kept the babies back to see if any do so.




I spoke to one breeder who has a pair, he bred them last year but no eggs , this year he was ill and missed the season. sure would like to see if they breed true.


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 26, 2012)

Bredli at last shed few weeks ago.


----------



## B3NNO (Jan 6, 2013)

*Bredli thread??*

An updated pic of my male hypo 9months old just after a shed on the wanna be gtp pose =P


----------



## nervous (Jan 6, 2013)

Male:






Female:


----------



## JM1982 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi! 
Anyone know of any breeders that would have hypos this season? 
Having trouble finding one that younger than a year.

- Jay


----------



## B3NNO (Jan 13, 2013)

benshelly is who i got mine off he is on here =] and a guy named ben burns located in newcastle has some realy nice hypos


----------



## JM1982 (Jan 14, 2013)

Cheers!

- - - Updated - - -



B3NNO said:


> benshelly is who i got mine off he is on here =] and a guy named ben burns located in newcastle has some realy nice hypos


Hmm, could be because I'm half asleep, but I can't find a benshelly in a name search on here... Arg!


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 14, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hmm, could be because I'm half asleep, but I can't find a benshelly in a name search on here... Arg!



I'll have hypo Bresli come mid march. Due to hatch feb 21


----------



## JM1982 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ooh!! Are you in Melbourne?


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 20, 2013)

JM1982: no sorry im in mildura, i can get them to melbourne tho.

- - - Updated - - -

JM1982: no sorry im in mildura, i can get them to melbourne tho.


----------



## asho89 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Bredli*

Is there any breeders in qld that have any bredli hypo's? Are the colours just as nice in a standard?


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 26, 2013)

hey guys just thought i would put up some birthday photos smiley 1 year old today hope you like them sorry hope thats not too many pics lolView attachment 279186
View attachment 279187
View attachment 279188
View attachment 279189
View attachment 279190
View attachment 279191
View attachment 279192
View attachment 279193
pics were taken with poor quality View attachment 279194
View attachment 279195


----------



## JM1982 (Jan 27, 2013)

smileysnake said:


> ...hope you like them sorry hope thats not too many pics...


NEVER!!:lol:


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 27, 2013)

ha ha cool just how i like it thanks JM1982


----------



## gravo123 (Jan 27, 2013)

this is my little girl I got last week.


----------



## Plissken (Jan 27, 2013)

Got my new/old girl out for the first time today to see how she handles. She was very flighty and closed-mouth hissing at me but never attempted to strike, just wanted to get away and hide. Didn't want to stress her out too much so I put her back after 5mins or so. Only got chance to take a couple so here they are.


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 27, 2013)

she is huge and pics look like she is nice dark cant wait till mine is that big awesome....


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 27, 2013)

Plissken said:


> Got my new/old girl out for the first time today to see how she handles. She was very flighty and closed-mouth hissing at me but never attempted to strike, just wanted to get away and hide. Didn't want to stress her out too much so I put her back after 5mins or so. Only got chance to take a couple so here they are.
> 
> View attachment 279303
> View attachment 279304


Sounds like she be good handler when she settled....mine is a dream to handle but she still likes to hiss and call my bluff....thought u said she was big????...lmfao...jeez they start to weigh some hey


----------



## BIGBANG (Jan 28, 2013)

Plissken said:


> Got my new/old girl out for the first time today to see how she handles. She was very flighty and closed-mouth hissing at me but never attempted to strike, just wanted to get away and hide. Didn't want to stress her out too much so I put her back after 5mins or so. Only got chance to take a couple so here they are.
> 
> View attachment 279303
> View attachment 279304


bloody hell she is huge.....makes my guys look like hatchies and they are 2 years old, how long and what does she weigh??


----------



## Plissken (Jan 28, 2013)

Ozimid: Yeah mate, considering she probably hasn't been handled in months and she was in a new environment I think she did well. I think she'll handle fine once I've had my hands on her a few times. No bother if she turns out to be a bitch though, she's a joy to watch and I've given her a much better environment than she had so I'm happy.


BIGBANG: Don't know yet mate, she's a new aquisition and I've only had her out once. She was way too flighty to take any measurments. Once she's calmed down though I'll post her vital statistics. I estimate about 7ft but it's very difficult to judge without seeing her stretched out. As far as weight goes.. HEAVY!


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 28, 2013)

I picked up a little hypo yesterday still trying to figure out how to post pics.knowing my luck it won't work


----------



## Plissken (Jan 28, 2013)

Porkbones said:


> I picked up a little hypo yesterday still trying to figure out how to post pics



In the message window just above where you type, there is a picture icon (second row - fourth from the right). Click that and then it will prompt you to upload the image.


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 28, 2013)

Plissken said:


> In the message window just above where you type, there is a picture icon (second row - fourth from the right). Click that and then it will prompt you to upload the image.



Thanks I've tried once b4 wen I got my little hatchie and it never worked but now I see my pics

- - - Updated - - -


Another tester to see if I didn't fluke it the 1st time . I know pics are poor quality, taken off me phone. Sorry


----------



## Levold (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Bredli thread??*

My almost 4yo male Iorveth. Love to get a girl for him but way too many bredli out there as it is. 






Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nellynake (Jan 29, 2013)

Here is my sisters. She is 8ft, don't know her weight.












She's so placid :}


----------



## Plissken (Jan 29, 2013)

Porkbones: Great little snake, lovely head!

Levold: He looks just like my girls (ex-) mate. Wish I'd had the money and space to have got them both. 

Nellynake: Awesome photo's and a stunning Bredli. Do you know her age?


----------



## Nellynake (Jan 29, 2013)

Plissken; I'm pretty sure she is 4. I just can't keep count on all the snakes (5 lol soon to be 6) I can find out her age but i'm certain she's 4 haha. 

I prefer woma's lol, as I said Nelly is my SISTERS snake hahah.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 29, 2013)

This girl is about 7 or 8 now and holding her colour well.


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Vixen said:


> This girl is about 7 or 8 now and holding her colour well.



Wow, u either have a camera that makes all ur snakes look stunning OR all ur snakes are just stunning 
My guess is the second one


----------



## Plissken (Jan 29, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Wow, u either have a camera that makes all ur snakes look stunning OR all ur snakes are just stunning
> My guess is the second one



Scrumptious!


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 29, 2013)

little question for all you bredli lovers , when are we likely to see some more hatchys popping up for sale


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 29, 2013)

there late breedes like diamonds...march onward


----------



## Jacknife (Jan 29, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> little question for all you bredli lovers , when are we likely to see some more hatchys popping up for sale



Bredli hatchies should be popping up everywhere in the next month or so...

Just measured my bigger boy(turned 2 in Dec.) Buddy for the first time in a few months tonight...
I got him early April last year at 4'5"(134cm) and tonight he measured 5'11"(179cm)

Pretty stoked at one and a half feet of growth in just 9 months!


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 29, 2013)

cheers guys


----------



## Nellynake (Jan 29, 2013)

Vixen said:


> This girl is about 7 or 8 now and holding her colour well.




Is that captive bred or wild type? I have heard wildtype tend to be colour keepers. Stunning snake though :}


----------



## Vixen (Jan 29, 2013)

Nellynake said:


> Is that captive bred or wild type? I have heard wildtype tend to be colour keepers. Stunning snake though :}



She was captive bred.


----------



## Nellynake (Jan 29, 2013)

Vixen said:


> She was captive bred.




Interesting none the less


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 31, 2013)

Plissken said:


> Porkbones: Great little snake, lovely head!
> 
> Levold: He looks just like my girls (ex-) mate. Wish I'd had the money and space to have got them both.
> 
> Nellynake: Awesome photo's and a stunning Bredli. Do you know her age?



Thanks.i will actually try and take a better pic at some stage


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Feb 3, 2013)

My newest addition, 2yr old female.


----------



## Levold (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Bredli thread??*

Took the big guy out for some tree climbing yester day.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maxdafax (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## dannydee (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's another one of mine. He is getting moved into a bigger enclosure this summer, so this one he is in will be spare. I've been talking to the misses about getting another, but I can't decide whether I want another coastal or another bredli. Anyway, here's Murray....


----------



## Fishbone (Feb 27, 2013)

I haven't posted anything here in a very long time, (Quiet American lurker  ) But I thought I would share some American bredli, though we don't have near the bloodlines to compare with allot of the animals in this thread.

First is a '10 pair of Price line bredli...

The male, Charlie:







The female, Cinnamon:






And my new pair, from a European bloodline only recently available in the states...

The male,he was a slow starter:






And the female:







Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## dannydee (Feb 28, 2013)

Fishbone said:


> I haven't posted anything here in a very long time, (Quiet American lurker  ) But I thought I would share some American bredli, though we don't have near the bloodlines to compare with allot of the animals in this thread.
> 
> First is a '10 pair of Price line bredli...
> 
> ...



Great looking snakes Dave, I've seen these on the Morelia Python forum, I think your photos are brilliant.


----------



## Fishbone (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the compliment Danny! I have been working to get better with a camera over the last year or so, and it has certainly paid off at least a little bit


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 28, 2013)

OHHHHHH i remember the days .......then mine went over 2m's lol



Nice Morelia Dave


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 3, 2013)

Dinosaur heads.


----------



## dannydee (Mar 6, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Dinosaur heads.



The end photo of your dinosaur in the bath is impressive, what size is it?

Here's a few shots of my one again - I want to keep this thread going.


----------



## Oldguy (Mar 6, 2013)

Some really pics Here is my girl


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's some future breeders of mine.

Male





Female


----------



## JenKathleen (Mar 6, 2013)

A little one I got today! He/she needs a name. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## dannydee (Mar 6, 2013)

JenKathleen said:


> A little one I got today! He/she needs a name. Suggestions anyone?
> View attachment 284355
> View attachment 284357



Bojangles?


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 10, 2013)

Big girl. And before anyone tries telling me it's overweight, she had just eaten a rabbit 3 days beforehand and was laying in a way that her neck skin was squashed out beneath her.


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 12, 2013)

As requested Danny.........weighed in @ 5.5kgs......1st Pic a Hansome old bald fella (me) and 2nd one of my 6 kids (not mine, typical Uni student needs to cut his hair)









Ps. Half a Kilo still in its slim tummy LOL


----------



## dannydee (Mar 12, 2013)

Bloody hell Pete, that has came on a fair bit since the last pictures I seen!! Looking good, I might add. How's the new ones settling in?


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 12, 2013)

dannydee said:


> Bloody hell Pete, that has came on a fair bit since the last pictures I seen!! Looking good, I might add. How's the new ones settling in?


Yer she grows alot considering she dont get over fed...got her on a bit of a diet now ready for cooling in a month or so..Yer the bubs r coming on well the Albino is eating well and only chews the Mrs fingers and the Het is alittle shy and strikey but not got me yet...there usual hatchies and once in the hand there fine......Het in shed at mo and being very secretive under its kitchen paper lol 8)
What where u looking at on the UK Forum Site LMFAO


----------



## dannydee (Mar 12, 2013)

That's me being a traitor. I didn't actually mean to take a picture with my computer in the background, but you can see it's a certain Aussie site on the screen.


----------



## Nellynake (Mar 13, 2013)

ozimid said:


> As requested Danny.........weighed in @ 5.5kgs......1st Pic a Hansome old bald fella (me) and 2nd one of my 6 kids (not mine, typical Uni student needs to cut his hair)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you feed it?
I feed mine large rats, yours looks like rabbit


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 13, 2013)

Nellynake said:


> What do you feed it?
> I feed mine large rats, yours looks like rabbit


 only large rats and the odd quail and left overs from my fussy stimi's like mice and day old chicks.... She got a couple rats in her in the photo she took 3 days ago as she been off food sue to shedding for a few weeks


----------



## Nellynake (Mar 13, 2013)

oh alright haha


----------



## sharky (Mar 16, 2013)

I like taking pictures  PHOTO SPAM!!!!! :lol:


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dannydee (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Grogshla (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice Pics Danny!


----------



## dannydee (Mar 20, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> Nice Pics Danny!



Thanks mate.


----------



## JM1982 (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow great shots!!


----------



## gravo123 (Mar 20, 2013)

This is my little girl. She is just over 12 mths now.


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Mar 23, 2013)

Just to bump this thread back up.. This is my hypo girl. She is around 8 months old. Getting brighter every shed.


----------



## nervous (Mar 23, 2013)

mum, dad and one of their 2013 babies who had his 2nd shed on Wednesday...


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 25, 2013)

My male looking nice today


----------



## Vixen (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely, that's my kind of bredli!


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah it would be nice if I had a proper camera to take better pictures of him instead of my phone though.


----------



## Hamalicious (Mar 26, 2013)

Thought i'd upload some photos of my year old hypo Bredli and his enclosure


----------



## smileysnake (Mar 27, 2013)

*couple of mine*




smiley 14 months old now 130cm long i love the first shot just chilling on his branch....


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 31, 2013)

Whilst this is about Bredli's.....Can people offer some advice on general temperament?

I understand that there will always be the 'snake from hell' in any species......but generally what are they like?

I note that the book "The Complete Carpet Python" references them as being one of the more placid breeds and puts them alongside the Murray Darling as an excellent forgiving first snake. I have seen a couple that were that cranky I would not even give them to my ex- mother inlaw!! I have seen one that was an absolute pussycat - just a big sook!

So those with experience.....How do you rate them? Are they a good general beginners or family snake?.....or would you rate them more as a snake for someone with a little more experience and maybe less family oriented?

Interested to hear opinions?


----------



## Nellynake (Mar 31, 2013)

I would say they are a beginners snake, if you can handle the size of them. they do get fairly big for a beginners snake IMO. Our bredli was the first snake in the house. She has bitten once and once only (mums fault) it was a feed response bite thingy. 


I would suggest them as a first snake  
9/10 I say


----------



## smileysnake (Mar 31, 2013)

bredli was my first snake aswell imo they are the best first snake hands down....


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 31, 2013)

Big red girl crawling around


----------



## JM1982 (Mar 31, 2013)

What a beauty Big Red is!!

I (FINALLY) pick my Bredli from the airport on Friday!! 
All the way from Snake Ranch to Melbourne! 
Ill have pics up in five more sleeps! (Not that I'm counting... Much )


----------



## JM1982 (Mar 31, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Big red girl crawling around


How old is she?


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 31, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> How old is she?



I honestly have no idea mate, I'm guessing anywhere from 8-10 onwards.


----------



## The_Geeza (Apr 1, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> What a beauty Big Red is!!
> 
> I (FINALLY) pick my Bredli from the airport on Friday!!
> All the way from Snake Ranch to Melbourne!
> Ill have pics up in five more sleeps! (Not that I'm counting... Much )


Love um at that age...mines also from Sr 2 yrs ago tho lol


----------



## Plissken (Apr 5, 2013)

I finally got around to taking some half-decent pics of my girl Maggot. These were taken 2 days after what may or may not be a pre-lay shed (_please_ see OTHER THREAD).


----------



## JM1982 (Apr 10, 2013)

Picked her up yesterday!! :lol:


----------



## JM1982 (Apr 10, 2013)

It'll be a while b4 she catches up to 'Big Red'!


----------



## JM1982 (Apr 10, 2013)

In the first 24 hours of being home she has had her first poop and her first shed! What a trooper hey!!


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Apr 22, 2013)

View attachment 288955

View attachment 288956


My Bredli, Hatched in Jan.


----------



## nervous (Apr 22, 2013)

female i bred that hatched in Feb... unfortunately she has been sold, hopefully i made the right decision to hold back the female i did...


----------



## amieserovski (Apr 26, 2013)

I can now add to this thread. 
This is Atlas  he's my first snake too. He's a little defensive the poor thing but I can already see him relax from the time I've gotten him out to the time I put him back in


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Apr 26, 2013)

better photo


----------



## Tidy_1200 (Apr 27, 2013)

I just cleaned my enclosure out today and fed Diablo... first couple pics is with the bark substrate and before I cleaned it out, been away for a little while and the missus will feed him but not get in and clean it out hahaha
The other pics are from today, now with red sand...


----------



## BeZaKa (Apr 27, 2013)

*My newest addition*

Shes just a baby but has the sweetest temperament.


----------



## canidaevulpes (May 9, 2013)

Me with Trimeresurus's Bredli.


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 9, 2013)

Me with my Bredli


----------



## JM1982 (May 9, 2013)

Wow what a beauty!!!


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 9, 2013)

Thanks, she sure is. 

Gets cranky quick though.


----------



## JM1982 (May 10, 2013)

Well she is a she!


----------



## JM1982 (May 10, 2013)

Just showed the other half how big ours will get!

:shock:- her face


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 10, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> Just showed the other half how big ours will get!
> 
> :shock:- her face



They can grow really quick but it will take awhile before they get as big as that girl. Without pushing my boy, he's reached 3.5kg & 7ft long @ 25 months old, I think he will get bigger than her but not for many years still.


----------



## Justdragons (May 10, 2013)

big snake.. i showed my missus and she told me to get rid of our hypos... lol 
ummm nope.


----------



## JM1982 (May 10, 2013)

Hahaha! Yep she knew the 'size' they grow to but seeing it is another story I guess. 

Yeah, my Darwin grew really fast as well. And I can see this girl fattening up quickly! It'll be a while be4 the is that size tho! 

Taken many hits? 

My Darwin's only 'real' (not a warning, ect, a feeding bite) was at roughly 3y old and he raped around my arm (elbow height) and bit my arm down near my rist. 
Long story short, bruised arm for a week or two and nervese from then on with him!
(hope that makes sence, I'm rat sht! - big day- HIC*)


----------



## JM1982 (May 10, 2013)

:?Geez, read that back... Can't tell I'm on the ****!!


----------



## JM1982 (May 10, 2013)

Grog*


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 16, 2013)

Where's all the bredli pics at?


----------



## JM1982 (May 16, 2013)

Great pics!!


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 16, 2013)

Cheers, been mucking around taking photos on my new phone. 



JM1982 said:


> Taken many hits?



Forgot to reply to this last time, the big girl has got me a fair few times


----------



## JM1982 (May 18, 2013)

Taken today...


----------



## dannydee (May 19, 2013)

Here's my boy...


----------



## Bart70 (May 19, 2013)

Here are some pics of a newly acquired Bredli from a site member (thank you!!).

He should have 'sook' tattooed across his forehead! Lovely temperament and a nice looking snake to boot!


----------



## Skeptic (May 19, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Me with my Bredli




Holy Crap!!! That's a fat Bredli


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 19, 2013)

Skeptic said:


> Holy Crap!!! That's a fat Bredli



Yeah, she's a big beast. Got great muscle definition


----------



## Skeptic (May 19, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Yeah, she's a big beast. Got great muscle definition



She'd need it to haul herself around


----------



## ronhalling (May 20, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> Here are some pics of a newly acquired Bredli from a site member (thank you!!).
> 
> He should have 'sook' tattooed across his forehead! Lovely temperament and a nice looking snake to boot!
> 
> ...



Fabulous pics Rob, you have a flair for macro, beautiful Bredli as well...i am quite envious  ..............................Ron


----------



## Bart70 (May 20, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> Fabulous pics Rob, you have a flair for macro, beautiful Bredli as well...i am quite envious  ..............................Ron



Thanks Ron,

I do love macro - shame that I don't have a good macro lens though - this was taken with one of the standard lenses in the 'twin lens kit' that came with my Canon 400D when bought it some time ago. It is a fairly entry level camera these days but have seen some amazing results from people who know how to use it properly - like most things they are only as good as the goose behind the lens! 

The Bredli is a lovely boy. We were always keen on a Bredli but had particular tastes in what we wanted in terms of color/pattern and were not prepared to take the risk with a hatchy in case it did not turn out to our liking. We also wanted temperament given they can be a large powerful animal when fully grown. Was just a matter of waiting until what we wanted came up. 

This fellow is extremely quiet and placid and not shy of people or attention. I can open his enclosure door of a night and pop my head in and kiss him goodnite on the top of his head without a flinch! 

I couldn't even do that with the ex-wife!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Reptilesaurus (May 22, 2013)

Have to say after seeing pics of Bredli's etc. I am so very tempted to get one I just love the look of them


----------



## JM1982 (May 22, 2013)

Yep, chuck it on the bucket list


----------



## Bart70 (May 22, 2013)

Reptilesaurus said:


> Have to say after seeing pics of Bredli's etc. I am so very tempted to get one I just love the look of them



Got to agree.....a good Bredli is a great addition to a collection.


----------



## JM1982 (May 22, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> Got to agree.....a good Bredli is a great addition to a collection.


:shock:There are BAD bredlis?!

...surely your joking


----------



## Bart70 (May 22, 2013)

Haha......actually I have known of a couple that are the genuine spawn of Satan!

Mine is the worlds greatest sook......:lol:


----------



## JM1982 (May 22, 2013)

I hear you. But if it wasn't for the 'spawns of satan' ours wouldn't look like such angels... Therefore there and no bad bredli


----------



## Bart70 (May 22, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> I hear you. But if it wasn't for the 'spawns of satan' ours wouldn't look like such angels... Therefore there and no bad bredli



I like how you think.........:lol:

My 10 yo son (who has a fascination with Scrub Pythons) will try to apply the same theory to Scrubbies.....I don't think he will get that one past his Mother!


----------



## JM1982 (May 22, 2013)

Hahaha! 
Maybe he needs to pretend he wants a RRB and after a few days of arguing say - 
"Mum, your right. Ow well, I guess I'll just get a scrubby" 
Could work...maybe! 

Anyway, back to Bredli!!


----------



## Reptilesaurus (May 22, 2013)

Yay!! So next question is when to get mr or mrs Bredli.... Hmmmm


----------



## Bart70 (May 22, 2013)

Reptilesaurus said:


> Yay!! So next question is when to get mr or mrs Bredli.... Hmmmm



....and the best answer to that question is "No time like the present....."


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 22, 2013)

Can't be bothered posting any pics of my Bredli, so I will type about them instead

1 female classic, with a dark tail and a red head called Rose. The laziest python I've ever met and almost a homey domestic pet, needs to be hand fed sometimes coz she's too lazy to grab the food so she just opens up and waits for me to put the food in, plus she loves a scratch under the chin, and has dressed up with me in my Hogwarts Griffindor costume more than once as a familiar!

1 female high red hypo called Poppy. She got me first place in the carpet pythons category at this years Sydney Royal Easter show, her breeder was happy! She eats anything you put in front of her thank god, just don't put your fingers near her mouth!

1 male hypo called Carnation. This one doesn't bite anymore, but he is still high strung, must have been a high gold Jungle in a past life! He is anotehr strong feeder.

1 female striped, I am going to call Daffodill, just put a deposit on her over at SXR. Will need to get a male eventually coz the striped gene for Bredli is recessive and you need two to tango!

thats all for now


----------



## JM1982 (May 22, 2013)

One more post and you crack your 300th post!!
Would be great to see them, don't be shy.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 22, 2013)

I have some old pics in my folder here, but I can't be bothered uploading anymore, if you do want a pic of the hypo who won a ribbon, go ask Benshelley, he bred the animal so I sent him a brag pic


----------



## The_Geeza (May 24, 2013)

Here r some updated pics off my big girl


----------



## Snakewoman (May 24, 2013)

This is my girl Sahara:


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 24, 2013)

Shes gorgeous

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pilchy (May 26, 2013)

My bredli, abe


----------



## JM1982 (May 26, 2013)

Abe's a beauty!


----------



## ronhalling (May 27, 2013)

Bart70 said:


> Haha......actually I have known of a couple that are the genuine spawn of Satan!
> 
> Mine is the worlds greatest sook......:lol:



Case in question, my nephews Bredli, i don't think i would feel safe even wearing welding gloves, i think maybe if i was wearing 1 of those chain mesh shark suits i might feel comfortable handling that particular Bredli  ...........................................Ron


----------



## Bart70 (May 27, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> Case in question, my nephews Bredli, i don't think i would feel safe even wearing welding gloves, i think maybe if i was wearing 1 of those chain mesh shark suits i might feel comfortable handling that particular Bredli  ...........................................Ron



I really do believe that you should take it and calm it down.........Let me know when you get it.....I'll bring the GoPro around! :lol:


----------



## ronhalling (May 27, 2013)

Yeah...you would do it just for ****s and giggles, not worrying about my shredded flesh and copious amounts of blood  ...........................Ron


----------



## Reptilesaurus (May 30, 2013)

Look what you guys made me do....







meet Beethoven, sticking with my composers theme of course... He/she is a dream to handle & soooo very happy with this baby! I had decided I was getting a Bredli I then looked online, found a breeder near where I live, the Bredli was a good price & it was the week I get paid anyways so I thought well then why not???!!!


----------



## amieserovski (May 30, 2013)

'Atlas' 


View attachment 290592


----------



## JM1982 (May 30, 2013)

Pic didn't work, better off putting it up through 'go advanced' seems to work better that wayI look forward to seeing Atlas!


----------



## amieserovski (May 30, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> Pic didn't work, better off putting it up through 'go advanced' seems to work better that wayI look forward to seeing Atlas!


i fail at this  I think I did use advanced. Let me try again


----------



## JM1982 (May 30, 2013)

Success! Thanks for sharing, Atlas is very cute


----------



## JM1982 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thats a freshleye shedleye bredli!!:


----------



## JM1982 (Jun 3, 2013)

Gota love macro


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 7, 2013)

My boy after a big feed


----------



## Vixen (Jun 7, 2013)

Gorgeous bredli Trimeresurus, who bred that one?!


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks, he is an awesome bredli.

That one was bred by orientalis on here.


----------



## smileysnake (Jun 7, 2013)

*new addition*

View attachment 290915
just thought i would take the chance to upload another one of smiley and give another plug to "Shiresnakes" and i am hoping to pick up a nice hypo bredli tomorrow...so what name goes with smiley....well i picked up my new hypo bredli yesterday its a female 4 months old she is stunning i will throw up some pics in a week when she settles now to think of a good name for her....


----------



## becwatson14 (Jun 7, 2013)

This is my gorgeous boy in his new tank


----------



## Chrisbredli85 (Jun 7, 2013)

*my bredli 18months old*



dannydee said:


> You're not wrong orientalis, absolutely all round great snakes.
> Anymore people want to show off their bredli?



heres a few snaps of my bredli


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jun 7, 2013)

My boy during a feed.


----------



## Jumby (Jun 8, 2013)

Hands down the best python, just beautiful! <3


----------



## JM1982 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jumby said:


> Hands down the best python, just beautiful! <3



You won't get any arguments about that in this thread!


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 8, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> My boy after a big feed


Do you usually feed your snakes in a tub? Was this a rabbit and if so what size?


----------



## Jumby (Jun 8, 2013)

Haha very true


----------



## JM1982 (Jun 8, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Do you usually feed your snakes in a tub? Was this a rabbit and if so what size?



Either a big rabbit or there is a small dogs gone missing in the neighborhood!


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 8, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Do you usually feed your snakes in a tub? Was this a rabbit and if so what size?



Nah I fed him in his tank, he was just in there while I cleaned, he ate about 800gms of rats


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jun 10, 2013)

Serpentaria said:


> Yes she's a very good snake, very companionable and travels very well, loves attention and being around people. She gets the most outside and ppl time than the rest because she is so placid and easy going and has this magic placid touch over some of my other snakes. She is my third python yet she is my favourite.


Sadly Rose passed away about a week or so back from some digestive issues, couldn't save her in time, vet was closed on that Sunday, she died that night.


----------



## Luvbuz (Jun 10, 2013)

My two new yearling hypo bredli's arriving this week from South Oz, unrelated male and female, excited much - HECKYEAH!!!!
View attachment 291071
View attachment 291072


----------



## Vixen (Jun 11, 2013)

Another shot of the Freckle / Stonewash boy. 

He was up for sale for quite a while but no interest? - so decided to keep him back. Have a nice female now for him this season, so hopefully they get the deed done and will finally make some progress with these. Apparently this morph is recessive though ( not saying my male is, it could be a completely different or random thing but worth a shot ) - so all the young females would be kept back and bred to him down the track.


----------



## JM1982 (Jun 11, 2013)

Vixen said:


> ...He was up for sale for quite a while but no interest? ...



Thats a shock. He defenately looks like one of a kind. 
I love his uneque patterns. Definaltely a keeper. 
-Jay


----------



## Vixen (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Jay! I'm kind of glad he didn't sell now anyway - it will be a fantastic feeling if I can prove this line out.


----------



## jesstesla (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't mean to be circumventing forum rules, but I am trying to find a good home for my 2 year old classic Bredli female and had hoped to post in the Freebies section but apparently this is locked to standard users as well. I'd be much happier knowing she was going to someone in the community here.

I don't have a current picture but this is her as a hatchy. if anyone is looking for a new (somewhat snappy) companion, please let me know. 
View attachment 291175


----------



## OldestMagician (Jun 24, 2013)

Beautiful little girl I got today off Justin (jham66). She's adorable!


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 24, 2013)

Theyre great at that age she looks a beaut. Enjoy.


----------



## Baturb (Jul 1, 2013)

Yesterday I welcomed a new member of the family, a 4 year old Bredli, Frankie, he was a rehome from a couple who had him since he was 5 months old, they have no time for him and were happy I could give him a welcome home, I got him home and put him in his new enclosure, I covered half of it to help him settle, 24hrs later and he has been exploring and seems to be settling, I will handle him later in the week and offer him a feed, only got 1 photo before putting him in the enclosure, more to come when I start handling him


----------



## NathanE94 (Jul 3, 2013)

My bredli i got tonight still need to think of a name for him but hes a chilled as snake, mad little buddy =D


----------



## dannydee (Jul 3, 2013)

NathanE94 said:


> My bredli i got tonight still need to think of a name for him but hes a chilled as snake, mad little buddy =D



I remember when mine was that size, he certainly wasn't chilled though.


----------



## nervous (Jul 3, 2013)

[/URL]


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice, is it yours???


----------



## nervous (Jul 3, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> Nice, is it yours???



yes, i hatched it out in Feb


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 3, 2013)

nervous said:


> yes, i hatched it out in Feb



That's a stunner, I'm super jealous, well done.


----------



## NathanE94 (Jul 3, 2013)

Was just wondering if mine is classic hypo or hyper, am new to owning a snake and cant really tell~


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 3, 2013)

"Hypo" Lack or reduction of black pigmentation. "Hyper" increase in black pigmentation. Classic has the black pigmentation. Open to correction on this one but young Bredli can be hard to identify for Hypo at a young age.


----------



## smileysnake (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey nervous any for sale looks very nice mate would love one of these what do the parents look kuke


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 6, 2013)

Excuse the fact my ugly mug is in it, but she's a hilarious animal. Now named Pinn because of her skinny neck and big head  (she's now sat curled around my ear)


----------



## Shaggz (Jul 7, 2013)

nervous said:


> [/URL]


Love the colouring and the stripe, Exactly what I hope to breed down the track. Do all of yours have striping or is this a rare one?


----------



## nervous (Jul 7, 2013)

Shaggz said:


> Love the colouring and the stripe, Exactly what I hope to breed down the track. Do all of yours have striping or is this a rare one?


This was the only one with a stripe.


----------



## NathanE94 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine has stripes looks heaps similar


----------



## NathanE94 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Dinger (Jul 15, 2013)

Any Bredli breeders in the northern rivers area?


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 19, 2013)

Taken today


----------



## johnk (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi All, I'm new here, bought my first snake in early June a female Bredli hatchling, likes to bite me when I get her out of the enclosure but otherwise good and a great appetite, don't know any other snake owners yet though.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 19, 2013)

johnk said:


> Hi All, I'm new here, bought my first snake in early June a female Bredli hatchling, likes to bite me when I get her out of the enclosure but otherwise good and a great appetite, don't know any other snake owners yet though.


Use a small hook to get her out of enclosure mate and she will settle in no time


----------



## baker (Jul 19, 2013)

My bredli shed today so I got some pictures of her that I thought I would share with you guys. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## johnk (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I will pick one up tomorrow, last fed her on Wednesday so I will try her with it over the weekend


----------



## baker (Jul 19, 2013)

Just keep on handling and it will calm down eventually. At least with a hatchie its bites will not hurt. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## ReptilianHybrid (Jul 19, 2013)

Heres my little treasure, he's friendly as hold his head anything but when hes on his special branchspot he'l snap at you if you go near him but anywhere else he is fine to pick up from


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 19, 2013)

baker said:


> My bredli shed today so I got some pictures of her that I thought I would share with you guys.
> Cheers Cameron
> View attachment 293370
> View attachment 293369



Great looking Bredli you have there baker


----------



## baker (Jul 19, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> Great looking Bredli you have there baker


Thanks. She is a great looking snake but a grumpy one to do anything with. She makes things nice and fun.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 19, 2013)

baker said:


> Just keep on handling and it will calm down eventually. At least with a hatchie its bites will not hurt.
> Cheers Cameron



Just shuvin ya hand in to get them out .. Spesh when young just puts them into defence mode.... Hook out ... Handle... Simple.....just an example as I have a chain saw hatchie that will go relentless but I use a small hook made of old coat hanger and as long as I use mg hands acting as branches then alls good... Hasn't got me yet after multitude of attemps


----------



## baker (Jul 19, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> Just shuvin ya hand in to get them out .. Spesh when young just puts them into defence mode.... Hook out ... Handle... Simple


Never mentioned anything about getting them out just that the more they get handled the calmer they get. If you do slowly go in with your hand and make sure that you pick them up from underneath their body it will not stress them out anymore than hooking them out. There are several different ways to handle snakes and each snake will react differently so we need to adjust with how we approach them. To the person asking the question on what to do, just keep handling and you will begin to pick up the best way to go about handling your snake. 
Personally my bredli is still grumpy because I got over the idea of owning a 'calm' snake. So I just stopped trying to calm her down. She is grumpy in her tank and alright once she is out but I will never fully trust her. At least with this I can trust she will try and bite me every so often so I know to be careful and don't get complacent around her. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## ReptilianHybrid (Jul 19, 2013)

baker said:


> My bredli shed today so I got some pictures of her that I thought I would share with you guys.
> Cheers Cameron
> View attachment 293370
> View attachment 293369


Really nice snake mate, can i ask why my bredli's heat pits are longer and deeper? iv got a couple of pics if you can see what i mean


----------



## baker (Jul 19, 2013)

ReptilianHybrid said:


> Really nice snake mate, can i ask why my bredli's heat pits are longer and deeper? iv got a couple of pics if you can see what i mean


Could be a number of reasons why they are different. Could just be different photo angles, my snakes pits may look smaller because it has a larger head or it could just be as simple as natural variation between the snakes. To be honest there is probably no real 100% answer to the question. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 19, 2013)

baker said:


> Thanks. She is a great looking snake but a grumpy one to do anything with. She makes things nice and fun.
> Cheers Cameron



The good looking ones usually come with attitude its what makes life interesting.


----------



## johnk (Jul 20, 2013)

Picture of my Bredli, sorry about the quality...........a photographer I'm not
thanks John
View attachment 293440


----------



## baker (Jul 20, 2013)

johnk said:


> Picture of my Bredli, sorry about the quality...........a photographer I'm not
> thanks John
> View attachment 293440


Your picture didn't attach properly. When you try to attach a picture or video press the go advanced option and when in there go into manage attachments and it will then work for you.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## johnk (Jul 20, 2013)

baker said:


> Your picture didn't attach properly. When you try to attach a picture or video press the go advanced option and when in there go into manage attachments and it will then work for you.
> Cheers Cameron



Did it come thorough this time?
thanks John


----------



## baker (Jul 20, 2013)

Yep. Nice looking little snake you have.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## dannydee (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## JM1982 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes I have already posted this in another thread , but its a bredli so shoot me!


----------



## johnk (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi All strange question...........maybe, my Bredli is making squeaking sounds, could it be the noise of her skin on her branch, her eyes look a little cloudy

John


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

Cloudy eyes will mean she is coming into shed. 

Squeeing?...hmm
( hopefully not RI?)


----------



## baker (Jul 27, 2013)

It is common when snakes are coming into shed for them to get a slight whistle to them as there nasal scales are becoming loose. If it is still making a whistling noise after its shed get it to a vet just encase it is a respiratory infection. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 28, 2013)

Pinn out in the sun


----------



## johnk (Jul 31, 2013)

baker said:


> It is common when snakes are coming into shed for them to get a slight whistle to them as there nasal scales are becoming loose. If it is still making a whistling noise after its shed get it to a vet just encase it is a respiratory infection.
> Cheers Cameron



Thanks Cameron and JM, just got home from work to find Lucy my bredli looking nice and brightly coloured and one complete shed skin. She is five months old and I believe last time she shed was mid April so considering I am a first time snake owner and after reading a lot about shedding problems some snakes have I think I am pretty lucky. Do I need to wait to feed her? She had a couple of fuzzy mice a week and a half ago and is sitting in her branch looking pretty pleased with herself.
John


----------



## baker (Jul 31, 2013)

Good to hear that she shed for you fine. As soon as they have shed it is perfectly fine to feed them. The only reason people try not to feed during shed is encase the snake still has a food bulge when they shed and that getting caught on the bulge causing problems.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## johnk (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Cameron


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 31, 2013)

johnk said:


> Thanks Cameron and JM...Do I need to wait to feed her?...



No dramas John. As Cameron said, no need to wait mate. 
-Jay


----------



## smileysnake (Jul 31, 2013)

hey johnk i have a 5 month old bredli and she eats a large adult mouse with ease so you can feed yours a bit more than a fuzzy mouse mate time to up the food i think..how much of a lump does the fuzzy leave in his belly


----------



## smileysnake (Jul 31, 2013)

sorry johnk she is ready good news too and average shed time for my bredlis has been 4 to 6 weeks


----------



## johnk (Jul 31, 2013)

smileysnake said:


> hey johnk i have a 5 month old bredli and she eats a large adult mouse with ease so you can feed yours a bit more than a fuzzy mouse mate time to up the food i think..how much of a lump does the fuzzy leave in his belly



Hi smileysnake when I was at allthingsslimey in Tuggerah two weeks ago they suggested hopper mice but nil stock so I bought some fuzzy rats, I just fed her and she took it no problem and leaves a visible luimp, fuzzy mice left a small lump if that before. She is growing fast, approx 800mm long (measured shed skin and added 20mm) and around 20-25mm diameter in her middle before feeding but haven't weighed her since I got her in early June.
John


----------



## smileysnake (Aug 1, 2013)

general rule is if she eats it in say 5 minutes then good is too all so how quick does she eat


----------



## dannydee (Aug 19, 2013)

This little beauty is my new addition. I think she is stunning!


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 19, 2013)

She's a beauty, congrats.


----------



## JM1982 (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, she is stunning.


----------



## dannydee (Aug 19, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> She's a beauty, congrats.



Thank you.


----------



## dannydee (Aug 19, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> Yes, she is stunning.



She sure is. Thanks


----------



## baker (Aug 25, 2013)

New picture of her.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Jimie (Sep 4, 2013)

my first juvie bredli an absolute sweet heart


----------



## CassLobs (Sep 11, 2013)

This is our classroom girl "Esmerelda". She's the talk of the playground! She's treated like a Queen and has as much curiosity as the kids do. 
Cass
View attachment 296665


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 13, 2013)

A few cuddles





And getting down to it


----------



## Jumby (Sep 14, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> A few cuddles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck! What a beautiful pair. 


Will you live or just simply exist?


----------



## Jimie (Sep 15, 2013)

few more updated pics of xena my beatiful juvie


----------



## dannydee (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## smileysnake (Sep 16, 2013)

View attachment 296914
View attachment 296915
a few pics of my hypo bredli female her name is RA.she needs to be calmed down alot,she is 7 months old and already eating small rats,hope you like her i think she is stunning.....


----------



## CassLobs (Sep 19, 2013)

*Esmeralda*





CassLobs said:


> This is our classroom girl "Esmerelda". She's the talk of the playground! She's treated like a Queen and has as much curiosity as the kids do.
> Cass
> View attachment 296665


----------



## JordanG (Sep 19, 2013)

my yearling


----------



## Luohanfan (Sep 20, 2013)

I lost this girl a while back :cry:
Kinda gave up for a while after losing her due to the floods,but im shopping around again at the moment


----------



## dannydee (Sep 20, 2013)

Luohanfan said:


> I lost this girl a while back :cry:
> Kinda gave up for a while after losing her due to the floods,but im shopping around again at the moment
> 
> View attachment 297218
> View attachment 297219



Sorry to hear that mate, hopefully you'll find another just as stunning.


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Loki and Yindi.


----------



## DarkApe (Sep 21, 2013)

Luohanfan said:


> I lost this girl a while back :cry:
> Kinda gave up for a while after losing her due to the floods,but im shopping around again at the moment
> 
> View attachment 297218
> View attachment 297219



thats no good hear about your loss, that one will be a hard one to replace


----------



## Luohanfan (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, she was great to handle,good eater, and perfect colour..
Ill get hold of something nice again im sure..
Lots of good snakes being bred these days!

That enclosure above and snakes looks great Chris1 !


----------



## sharky (Sep 21, 2013)

My beautiful boy enjoyed some sun today.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 24, 2013)

Some recent shots of my old red friends..


......A hungry male........A suspiciously chubby female


----------



## dannydee (Sep 25, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> Some recent shots of my old red friends..
> 
> 
> ......A hungry male........A suspiciously chubby female
> ...



Very nice mate!


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 25, 2013)

dannydee said:


> Very nice mate!


1 for u mate ...latest update of her acting CHUBBY to lol


----------



## dannydee (Sep 26, 2013)

She is almost identical to my male Pete.


----------



## JPandCJ (Sep 28, 2013)

My 4yr old male Kingston











Just got him and his enclosure few days ago. I love his patterning underneath towards his end, kinda speckly. I'd love a hyper female to go with.


----------



## Thesmee123 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Behaviour change in my Bredli*

Hey everyone, this is my first time owning a snake, I've had him for around 6 months or so. Over the last week he's had a bit of a change in behaviour, usually when I get home (around 6 or 7pm) he's out and about moving around but this past week he's barely come out his hide, I go to sleep around 11 or 12pm and he's still in there. Anyone able to tell me why? I've heard talk about him hibernating or a burmation period or something like that. Not too sure if it's normal or not. 
Also if it is hibernation or the other thing, should I not take him out his enclosure? And how long does it last?


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 22, 2013)

Prob in shed


----------



## smileysnake (Oct 22, 2013)

a couple of pics of my hypo girl and a couple of my new hypo bredli jag boy hope you like.....


----------



## dwyer84 (Oct 23, 2013)

My first snake i just got him home this week 9 months old


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 23, 2013)

how bredli are made,....


----------



## Vixen (Oct 23, 2013)

Stonewash / freckle bredli - still nothing proven yet as unfortunately as I had incubation troubles with his first sired clutch. Have paired him up again this season with a different female and things are looking good, hopefully I can make some progress! Have been speaking with Nick Mutton about his line, so both hoping this might be the same sort of recessive inheritance morph - will be a few years before I can prove anything if that's the case.


----------



## =bECS= (Oct 23, 2013)

Not all bredli are angels. Here's our young hypo spawn of satan, cant handle him too much, he attacks everything, including himself!

The tags are from yesterday's quick water change, guess he wasn't thirsty for h2o, he wanted blood instead....


----------



## smileysnake (Oct 23, 2013)

ha ha yeah my hypo girl is the same very fiesty about 9 months old so hoping she grows out of it soon


----------



## bigcatbeastess (Oct 23, 2013)

Two of my wonderful boy Draco, not the most out going but I know he loves us, his scales told me so, lol! He has three perfect heart shapes down his body.


----------



## Jimie (Oct 29, 2013)

this is xena my yearling 



looking real light


----------



## marcus0002 (Nov 2, 2013)

My two new gumtree specials

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smithers (Nov 2, 2013)

You can see this Bredli @ Canberra Reptile Zoo. Pic taken yesterday 

View attachment 299811


----------



## johnk (Nov 6, 2013)

Couple of pics of Lucy now nine months old taken tonight, sorry about the quality as taken with my iphone, feeding very well and had 3 complete sheds since I bought her in June, likes to sit on top of her hide and look out at the world or maybe she is sizing up my two little dog. Less snappy now when handling which means less blood loss for me, hoping she gets out of the habit before it starts to sting a bit.


----------



## smileysnake (Nov 7, 2013)

hypo bredli jag


----------



## nervous (Nov 7, 2013)

Getting ready!


----------



## dannydee (Nov 12, 2013)

Here's my little female, she gives my male a complex!


----------



## lochie (Nov 24, 2013)

I took a few pics today while ghille was being photogenic as always.
Yearling bredli that has yet to been sexed yet. Best temperament, never bitten or even struck once and is handled most days.
All these were from a phone and I'm not a photographer, so sorry about quality.
EDIT: Ghille has been dark compared to most of the other bredli that I have seen around and has been ever since hatching. 
Opinions on this would be cool as I don't know if its true or it'll change over time.
Favourite position



ghillies enclosure. 



Head shot.




One more for the sake of it.


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 26, 2013)

Some more of Sahara, I got her when she was 8 weeks old, she's nearly 4 now


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 26, 2013)

nervous said:


> Getting ready!


How long to go.... My girl only shed yesterday


----------



## nervous (Nov 26, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> How long to go.... My girl only shed yesterday



She is due to lay around the 5/12...

- - - Updated - - -


this is the male that bred her.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 26, 2013)

Tahlia said:


> Some more of Sahara, I got her when she was 8 weeks old, she's nearly 4 now


nice pics , the very first shot ( the close up head shot ) just did a little visual illusion on me , i started at its eyes then looked down towards the bottom of the pic and it looked like it was closing its coils around its head , only slightly but it did it time and time again for me ( and no im not smoking anything funny


----------



## MathersD (Nov 28, 2013)

Some real Stunners out there , what are the tank sizes needed for these fine specimens as i will be starting my collection soon , as soon as i have finished building the tank . Thanks


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 28, 2013)

MathersD said:


> Some real Stunners out there , what are the tank sizes needed for these fine specimens as i will be starting my collection soon , as soon as i have finished building the tank . Thanks


They grow to near 3m so as adults u will need a 1800 x 600 x 900 high


----------



## MathersD (Nov 28, 2013)

thanks , the tank i have now is 1000x500x1400 high , so should be ok for a hatchie , i see a few ppl having a two or more in the same enclosure is there any rules with this , i would like to get a pair of hatchies and not sure if i can put them together or seperate cages . Dont want to wake up one morning to one fat bredii and only one snake .


----------



## smileysnake (Nov 28, 2013)

way too big for a hatchy they only need click-clacks at first and you upsize as they grow then in a decent enclosure.i put mine in his adult enclosure when he was about 15 months old and 1.2m. and about two in one enclosure well i will just say.......nothing about that....do some research on that one there is a post on here not long ago about what can happen when two snakes are kept together so up to you.....nice choice in snake though bredli's are the best first python.....


----------



## dannydee (Dec 1, 2013)

Finally a photo of my most recent addition in the sun.


----------



## MathersD (Dec 2, 2013)

Are there any hatchies to be shown would like to see them

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 2, 2013)

dannydee said:


> Finally a photo of my most recent addition in the sun.


Looking good mate.... Bet it rained later tho as it is Scotland


----------



## dannydee (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks mate. It actually stayed dry the whole day.

It was still freezing though!!


----------



## OldestMagician (Dec 3, 2013)

My Bredli shed today and has gone super red, but she also has a few pale scales. Any ideas? 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannydee (Dec 3, 2013)

No idea, but I would like to see a photo, if you have one?


----------



## OldestMagician (Dec 3, 2013)

She did escape through a small drilled hole last week so I'm thinking maybe these are the result of some scratches? They're only on the thickest part of her body. 






Here she is enjoying a bit of fresh air:






Sorry if these turn out enormous


----------



## dannydee (Dec 3, 2013)

Strange, I've never seen anything like that on mine before. Hopefully someone can help you out. I'd be inclined not to worry though, see what happens next shed.
Beautiful looking snake you have though.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 9, 2013)

Gotta sell this big girl unfortunately.


----------



## johnk (Dec 11, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> They grow to near 3m so as adults u will need a 1800 x 600 x 900 high




Hi Pete, my bredli is now about 1.1 metres long and getting quite solid around the body, I have her in a 60x40x40 tank at the monent. When I originally upgraded to this tank I put lots of branches inside but all she did was sit on top of her hide, now I have left one branch in there and she seems happy. She still has plenty of room so at what length should I start looking to upgrade again. She is 9 month old female.

thanks
John


----------



## dannydee (Dec 12, 2013)

johnk said:


> MidsReps said:
> 
> 
> > They grow to near 3m so as adults u will need a 1800 x 600 x 900 high
> ...



If I were you John, I'd keep it where it is for a few more months and then put it straight into its final enclosure. 

No point wasting money on in between sizes.

Bredlis' are pretty confident snakes, so providing you give her a good couple of hides, she be fine.


----------



## dannydee (Dec 27, 2013)

Hope everyone had a good Christmas, now let's see some more Bredl's pythons!!


----------



## PappaSmurf (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi, this is my 4 yr old female that i picked up last Sunday. My wife re-named her Shiela as she reckons that's a good name for an Aussie Redhead. We've had a few settling in problems which i've shared in the intro section & already got some good advice but always open for more. The pic where i'm holding her was taken about 2 minutes after the 1st time she bit me. Hopefully there won't be anymore. 

Rick


----------



## dannydee (Dec 27, 2013)

She looks like a nice snake mate, you beat a good looking redhead in my opinion!
Glad to hear your settling in problems have been resolved, now you should have many years of a problem free snake.


----------



## ackiekid01 (Dec 27, 2013)

Keep those beautiful bredli coming interested to see the colours just a question with the high red and hypo bredli do they lose their colour over time


----------



## PappaSmurf (Dec 27, 2013)

dannydee said:


> She looks like a nice snake mate, you beat a good looking redhead in my opinion!
> Glad to hear your settling in problems have been resolved, now you should have many years of a problem free snake.



The settling in problems haven't been resolved,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yet but hopefully will be shortly.
& yeah, redheads are great, i'm married to one as well


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 28, 2013)

dannydee said:


> She looks like a nice snake mate, you beat a good looking redhead in my opinion!
> Glad to hear your settling in problems have been resolved, now you should have many years of a problem free snake.


Danny my girl didn't drop and she @ day 35 ....... Ps empty your message box as it's full!!!!


----------



## dannydee (Dec 28, 2013)

MidsReps said:


> Danny my girl didn't drop and she @ day 35 ....... Ps empty your message box as it's full!!!!




Anytime now then hopefully!! My female is coming on a treat, can't wait until she is mature - she's a wee beaut!!

- - - Updated - - -

Here's my mate Murray....


----------



## PappaSmurf (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's a quick clip of my girl taking a feed.

Snake feeding - YouTube


----------



## OldestMagician (Dec 29, 2013)

Forgot I had this one of Pinn


----------



## MathersD (Jan 2, 2014)

so where are all the bredli babys? when do they come around . Cheers


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## No-two (Jan 2, 2014)

Stunning Bredli John. I'd almost think about keeping them again if they looked like that!


----------



## dannydee (Jan 3, 2014)

onimocnhoj said:


> View attachment 303288
> View attachment 303289



You know how much I like these, probably the best I've seen.

Any chance of those full body shots?


----------



## the_brad (Jan 3, 2014)

One from last year that I bred


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll try to do it this weekend. These shots were taken just before feeding time and it's not a good idea getting your hands near them when there are chickens ready to be fed off. They are full size and don't back down from the thought of tucker - even if it is in the shape of my hand..


----------



## sharky (Jan 4, 2014)

Had my boy out today


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice little boy he is too.

I had my girl out today & she was MUCH better than usual. Still a bit agitated but no striking & NO biting. I think i'm making progress.


----------



## baker (Jan 4, 2014)

Got a new flash so I got my bredli out to have a play around with it. Good to hear that your bredli is starting to calm down for you PappaSmurf. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 4, 2014)

baker said:


> Got a new flash so I got my bredli out to have a play around with it. Good to hear that your bredli is starting to calm down for you PappaSmurf.
> Cheers Cameron



Thanks baker, it's a real relief i can tell you.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Vixen (Jan 7, 2014)

Drool, perfect example of a Bredli right there.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jan 7, 2014)

Vixen said:


> Drool, perfect example of a Bredli right there.



Thanks, you really like him huh


----------



## johnk (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi All my Bredli "Lucy" is now 11 months old and so far she has been a delight to own but she is like her owner and obviously lives her life with the motto "rules are meant to be broken" and in her case she had her Friday weaner rat as usual and when I went to check on her half an hour later she had not only eaten her rat as usual but was halfway through shedding her skin as well.
But hang on, I thought snakes didn't want to eat when they were ready to shed or does that happen often?Obviously I am a first time snake owner but in the last 7 months of ownership she never ceases to amaze me. (Another complete shed as well.)
John K


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 11, 2014)

My hypo bredli 11 months old was doing this also but the last 2 months refuses to eat when in shed mode its as if they mature at some point and realise hey im allowed to be cranky while shedding so leave me alone


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 12, 2014)

Two of mine. Even a full body shot Dan


----------



## dannydee (Jan 12, 2014)

onimocnhoj said:


> Two of mine. Even a full body shot Dan
> 
> View attachment 303871
> View attachment 303869
> View attachment 303870



Hahaha glad you remembered. Thanks John, they look awesome.


----------



## XLKEN (Jan 12, 2014)

great pics


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 17, 2014)

A couple of pic's of my new little girl that i picked up this week.
11 months old & an absolute sweetheart.









Oh, & the big girl's new house.


----------



## tahnia666 (Jan 18, 2014)

PappaSmurf said:


> Oh, & the big girl's new house.



Love the new set up!!! Did you build it? 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 18, 2014)

the_brad said:


> gday brad is this a sibling of the female i bought from you last year my girl still a little snappy and probably just on 1 metre long at almost 1 year old,loves her food smashes 1 adult rat about 150g every 7 days. she is a stunner just cant believe the colour coming through on her..thanks again great quality hypo's your breeding mate.
> One from last year that I bred[/QUOTE
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 18, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> Love the new set up!!! Did you build it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk



The cabinet itself is an old style TV cabinet that i picked up from the local Endeavour op-shop for $50.
I did all the modifications & decorating.
Not bad for a 1st attempt if i do say so myself.


----------



## tahnia666 (Jan 18, 2014)

PappaSmurf said:


> The cabinet itself is an old style TV cabinet that i picked up from the local Endeavour op-shop for $50.
> I did all the modifications & decorating.
> Not bad for a 1st attempt if i do say so myself.



It's gorgeous!!! Nice job 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## the_brad (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey smileysnake yes it would be a sib (I only bred 1 clutch) even I was surprised at how good they turned out, the 1 I kept is very tame but it's always full of food lol they grow like weeds!! Would love to see how yours is looking


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 18, 2014)

Some more pic's of Alice the youngster.
She is such a gem that she has inspired me to get the big girl out tomorrow & persevere with her. Welding gloves will be close by though.


----------



## baker (Jan 19, 2014)

My bredli just had a shed.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jan 19, 2014)

My two Bredli females


----------



## Pipes696 (Jan 20, 2014)

Meet little Trevor


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 20, 2014)

hey brad will have to put up pics again soon i think there are a few pics in this thread with my hypo bredli jag...the pics are pretty recent


----------



## Chessa (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's our new little guy from Shire Snakes


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 20, 2014)

[MENTION=39485]PappaSmurf[/MENTION] howz the welding gloves going?... Taught it to vertical up weld yet ha ha.... Nice youngster u got there


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 20, 2014)

MidsReps said:


> @PappaSmurf howz the welding gloves going?... Taught it to vertical up weld yet ha ha.... Nice youngster u got there



HAHA, you're a funny fella aren't ya?
Went to get her out yesterday & noticed that she had darkened in colour quite considerably so then checked her eyes & sure enough she's about to shed.
Might be a good idea to let her be for a few days i think. THEN the welding gloves will come out.:lol:

- - - Updated - - -

Kicking back on the recliner with Alice


----------



## johnk (Jan 23, 2014)

Fed Lucy a small rat last Friday and went away for a week with work, got home today, opened back room and instantly smelt she had excreted what she had to but had decided to lie in it and then travel around the glass walls like she was decorating. Took her out, put her around my shoulders and while holding the bottom half of her in my left hand proceeded to spot clean the cage. Next thing I knew she had decided to reach up and sample the skin on my neck. Don't think she was happy with me rearanging her furniture whle she was so close to the cage:lol:
John


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 24, 2014)

johnk said:


> Fed Lucy a small rat last Friday and went away for a week with work, got home today, opened back room and instantly smelt she had excreted what she had to but had decided to lie in it and then travel around the glass walls like she was decorating. Took her out, put her around my shoulders and while holding the bottom half of her in my left hand proceeded to spot clean the cage. Next thing I knew she had decided to reach up and sample the skin on my neck. Don't think she was happy with me rearanging her furniture whle she was so close to the cage:lol:
> John



And people say they don't have personality.................


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 25, 2014)

gday brad well here she is mate...RA....she is beautiful still feisty but i love the colour coming through on her now sorry for the crappy pics....


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jan 25, 2014)

johnk said:


> Fed Lucy a small rat last Friday and went away for a week with work, got home today, opened back room and instantly smelt she had excreted what she had to but had decided to lie in it and then travel around the glass walls like she was decorating. Took her out, put her around my shoulders and while holding the bottom half of her in my left hand proceeded to spot clean the cage. Next thing I knew she had decided to reach up and sample the skin on my neck. Don't think she was happy with me rearanging her furniture whle she was so close to the cage:lol:
> John



Well your first mistake was putting a snake covered in crap around your shoulders I'd say.


----------



## the_brad (Jan 28, 2014)

Lookin good smiley!! It's a very deep red for a hypo. Most hypos are orange. Hopefully I'll get a few stunners hatch out next month, my hold back (sibling to yours) has only just started to show brown around the tail tip but no black at all


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 29, 2014)

the_brad said:


> Lookin good smiley!! It's a very deep red for a hypo. Most hypos are orange. Hopefully I'll get a few stunners hatch out next month, my hold back (sibling to yours) has only just started to show brown around the tail tip but no black at all


yeah brad she is more orange those photo's make her look alot darker her tail looks real deep red but not black as yet.and as you know they change with every shed she does look like she is getting alot more orange with each shed ...still a stunning hypo...


----------



## RubyG (Jan 29, 2014)

My Vivienne being cute with her tail.. she's pretty brown..


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 29, 2014)

[MENTION=39485]PappaSmurf[/MENTION] here is my little girl since u love Bredli....she coming up to her 3rd Birthday soon.....she as good as gold (well I think so) haha












She just shed today...shed @ 2.85m.....but she around the 2.5m mark


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 30, 2014)

She is gorgeous [MENTION=29458]The_Geeza[/MENTION]. Absolutely gorgeous.
My youngen is great, just the older one that's a bit iffy but she is getting better.


----------



## nervous (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## smileysnake (Jan 30, 2014)

nervous is that a hypo with a bit of a stripe going on there...hmm very nice how old mate....looks awesome....


----------



## nervous (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes, she has some stripes going on.... She is coming up to a year old in february.


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice indeed [MENTION=1135]nervous[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

Well well well, had the boss & his missus over tonight to check out our babies & see what all the fuss was about.
First one out was Earle, my missus Stimsons. He was great as usual & they thought he was super cute, well he is, what can i say.
Next out was Alice the yearling Bredli. She made an even bigger impression with comments like "wow look at her colours etc; The boss even held her for a bit which surprised me somewhat.
Now it was time for Shiela the man eater to come out. This could be interesting. Well bugger me dead she was almost as well behaved as the other 2. NO bites, NO strikes. Yes she was flighty & running through my hands a fair bit but this was by far the best behaved she has been since she has lived here. I really think that she might actually come good. I still don't trust her & probably won't for a while but if do feel that we've made some real progress.


----------



## tahnia666 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yay!!! @papasmurf  that's sooo good, maybe a new snake on your hands? Although I must admit I.like em a little bit cranky  but it must be nice to get a bite free play 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeKid698 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have two Bredli's now (Breeding Pair) Male is around 8 feet and female is around 12 foot they are an amazing snake!


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 31, 2014)

View attachment 304933
View attachment 304934
View attachment 304937
View attachment 304938
View attachment 304939
View attachment 304940
hello all hope these photo's are a bit better we were all outside today getting a bit of sun...and just something thats a bit funny i send our little girl outside first with Smiley they both get the street cleared lol the missus and i just sit back and laugh at everyone running back inside,our street is full of islanders its funny watching them runaway when a little girl comes out with our little baby wrapped around shoulders...gives a laugh on the weekends..classic....enjoy...classic bredli Smiley, hypo bredli RA and Uktena our hypo bredli jag...


----------



## Bredli1956 (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's mine

- - - Updated - - -

Here's more picks of my girl Margie in a mask we got from Indo


----------



## PappaSmurf (Feb 2, 2014)

Shiela having a play on the grass yesterday. I think her condition has improved heaps in the time i've had her & she was relatively well behaved as well.


----------



## Bredli1956 (Feb 4, 2014)

Here's some more of my girl and the big one is the new bredli I'm getting soon his name is cooper


----------



## smileysnake (Feb 5, 2014)

gday Bredli lovers, some really good news my 2 year old classic Bredli..Smliey just ate his first rabbit im so stoked cos i wasted 3 at $13 each over the last few months...woo hoo...


----------



## Jimie (Feb 5, 2014)

This is my girl Xena freshly shed she's about a year and a half old.I'm real happy with her as she has very minimal black and she's so chill I've had her since she was 5 months old and she's never bitten me (touch wood)


----------



## congo_python (Feb 6, 2014)

My Hypo Bredli girl looking plump from this season.


----------



## PappaSmurf (Feb 12, 2014)

Alice in her new house.


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 12, 2014)

[MENTION=39485]PappaSmurf[/MENTION] I love your bamboo walls!!! Does she get behind it? How do you attach it? Looks fantastic!!

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaSmurf (Feb 13, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> @PappaSmurf I love your bamboo walls!!! Does she get behind it? How do you attach it? Looks fantastic!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk



Hi Tahnia, the bamboo is stapled to the walls with an electric staple gun so no, they can't get behind it. I have it in 3 enclosures now & no dramas at all. Cheap as chips too from the garden section at bunnings.


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks great  might have to steal your idea.  love it

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## bredli (Feb 14, 2014)

one of mine.


----------



## Fenno (Feb 14, 2014)

My laptop is getting repaired atm so unable to post pics of my girl but just wanted to say I've had her for 9yrs and you won't be disappointed in a Bredli. Good luck with yours


----------



## Varanoidea (Feb 14, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


>



Lovely big boof head on that bredli


----------



## Levold (Feb 18, 2014)

My Iorveth after a feeding.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaSmurf (Mar 16, 2014)

My yearling girl Alice & I watching Friday night football.


----------



## MrThumper (Mar 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## notechistiger (Mar 16, 2014)

9 March, 2014 3 by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr




9 March, 2014 10 by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr




9 March, 2014 8 by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr


----------



## bradles73au (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## marcus0002 (Apr 8, 2014)

More of mine and my new perch.


----------



## Jimie (Apr 8, 2014)

up date on xena just freshly shed and looking pretty, and still my little puppydog


----------



## Billy91 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all this is my baby bredli. I've had him for a week now and been bitten 12 times. Has anyone else had this kind of trouble with a bredli?

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaSmurf (Apr 14, 2014)

It has nothing to do with him being a bredli but everything to do with not letting him settle in to his new home & stressing him out.
Bredli's are a darling of a snake for the most part so let him settle for a week or so & he should be fine.


----------



## Turps (Apr 14, 2014)

*Here is mine*

13yr old Charlie


----------



## AussieBen (Apr 14, 2014)

Billy91 said:


> Hi all this is my baby bredli. I've had him for a week now and been bitten 12 times. Has anyone else had this kind of trouble with a bredli?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


 [MENTION=40224]Billy91[/MENTION], PappaSmurf is right, it is not just because he is a Bredli, I have a Albino Darwin that probably tagged me 12 times the first time I got her out the cage. I have found over the last week and a bit, that slow and steady wins the race, let them settle in, I covered her cage over just to give her some privacy, invest in a hook if needed, the first couple of times even using the hook she would still bite me, but it is getting better, to the point I can hook her out and she is better than she was. She still goes me if I put my hand in there but now it's not a bite but more of " Go Away " strike. When I do take her out, it is only for a few minutes at a time ( unless she is getting a stretch outside ), make sure he is not hungry, from what I have read, a strike and retreat is a " go away " and a strike and latch on is a "hunger". This is only what I have done, and I am still new to herps to, so don't take my word for gospel, but this has helped me with her. 

Anyway, my bredli.
View attachment 308637

"Boris" the Bredli


----------



## Billy91 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you pappasmurf and Aussie Ben. Since I've had him he's fed twice and yeah I'll not handle him for a week or so and get myself a hook. Then I guess I'll just have to be more patient lol. I'm not worried about him biting me now because he's still little but I was more worried he won't grow out of it and I'll be constantly strikes at when he's big. 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaSmurf (Apr 14, 2014)

Billy91 said:


> Thank you pappasmurf and Aussie Ben. Since I've had him he's fed twice and yeah I'll not handle him for a week or so and get myself a hook. Then I guess I'll just have to be more patient lol. I'm not worried about him biting me now because he's still little but I was more worried he won't grow out of it and I'll be constantly strikes at when he's big.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk



That's the best way to do it in my opinion. I have 2 Bredli, a 4yr old female & a yearling female. The 4yr old is a hard case as she was neglected & under fed & under handled when we got her. She has tagged me a few times, all strike wrap & hold, ie; she was telling me she was hungry. She is much better now after a few months of feeding her up & gentle irregular handling but believe me, when an adult Bredli whacks you you know you've been whacked. The yearling is a darling, no hook needed ever. Just reach in & grab her. It's almost as if she enjoys being handled. It's all about baby steps & patience & most of all what is in the best interests of the snake.


----------



## Billy91 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah of course. I dont want my snakes to be stressed. I could imagine it wouldnt tickle being tagged by an adult which is why I sort of just wanted the feedback of some more experienced people. I just want to know that he''ll grow out of it as he gets older and more accustomed to being handled. 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaSmurf (Apr 14, 2014)

He'll be fine, just let him settle in & it'll be all good.
They really are great animals.
I see that you have a Stimsons as well. My missus has one & he is an absolute clown with some of his antics.
I also have a yearling Jungle, if ya want a head case of a snake get one of them they are a real challenege.:lol:


----------



## Gizmo101 (May 17, 2014)

These are my two bredli, Kingston is the classic and Louis is the red classic. I love the variation between the two.


----------



## darren.diep117 (May 28, 2014)

My bredli python 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiteshadow (May 29, 2014)

I have seen some awesome pictures of Bredli jags. Do the hypo Bredli ever come out as light as a jag?

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## Craigo (May 29, 2014)

This is my lil bredli... buster


----------



## smileysnake (May 29, 2014)

whiteshadow no the hypo won't come out that light but there are some really orange hypo bredli that look beautiful,Solar 17 has the best hypo bredli in the hobby (that's my opinion) and they are just getting better and better..i have recently bought a hypo bredli jag and he will be bred with my hypo bredli girl in a few years i can't wait to see the pattern and colour variation in the clutch she produces..there are some absolute cracking bredli jags out there...


----------



## Jacknife (May 29, 2014)

My 3 1/2 year old Buddy out in the sun today. He's 2.2m and just on 5kg.


----------



## whiteshadow (May 29, 2014)

smileysnake said:


> whiteshadow no the hypo won't come out that light but there are some really orange hypo bredli that look beautiful,Solar 17 has the best hypo bredli in the hobby (that's my opinion) and they are just getting better and better..i have recently bought a hypo bredli jag and he will be bred with my hypo bredli girl in a few years i can't wait to see the pattern and colour variation in the clutch she produces..there are some absolute cracking bredli jags out there...



Sounds like you will be on a winner.
Here in Adelaide hypo Bredli sell for about $40 more then a classic.
I do not think anyone in Adelaide has any Bredli Jags.

Anthony
aka White Shadow


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 10, 2014)

this is Taakaah(Wildfire) she is one of Jinjajoes Hatchlings from about 18 months/ 2 years ago. I think his Hypo's are some of the best around  She is one of my favorites, this is not the best pic to show how clean her orange markings are unfortunately


----------



## Jimie (Jun 28, 2014)

my 1 and a half year old little girl taking after her daddy holding our bredli xena complete natural, this python is so placid she just an absolute sweetheart


----------



## dannydee (Jun 28, 2014)

One of mine...


----------



## sharky (Jul 1, 2014)

Voodoo


----------



## RubyG (Jul 23, 2014)

I need some help!I have a 4.5 year old Bredli python 2-2.5m long. I am a bit unsure as to what I should be feeding her…
Over the past year I have fed her 1x ~350g rat every 3-4 weeks. I'm currently out of supplies and trying to figure out what to get next... I hadn't weighed her for some time and just did now and she is 5.7kg! Oops.. I didn't think she was that heavy, I am now worried that I have been starving her! Last year I was overseas for some time and my parents (out of fear) fed her every 7-10 days and she grew quite significantly. Since then I was advised to feed her every 3-4 weeks by another supplier (since moved away) and she seemed to be coping ok with this (previously in the past when I had been unknowingly underfeeding her  she had the tendency to be snappy and bite and latch on - I haven't seen any of this behaviour in the past year). She is still shedding every 2 months or so and is kept in a temperature controlled enclosure.
From some sites it looks like I should be feeding her 1.2kg (to achieve the maintenance 20%) however I am not sure how often? Before weighing her I had the idea of buying small rabbits (500g) and feeding her these on my usual cycle. What do you think? Any advice much appreciated!


----------



## Polainas9 (Sep 16, 2014)

Here's my male... Just love it!


----------



## smileysnake (Sep 19, 2014)

RubyG the rabbit idea you have sounds perfect I am feeding my bredli 350g rabbits every 2 week's he is almost 3 years old.so go for it once a month at the age of yours is plenty.


----------



## jello158 (Oct 21, 2014)

my girl rousey 
--wont let me upload the picture :/--


----------



## Spikeee (May 3, 2015)

*My Bredli*





Hi everyone,
Seeing as my baby isnt tiny anymore i figured it was about
Time to join up and show her off.
She turned 2 last month and tonight i weighed her
At 8.5kg empty, and she reached "just" past both ends of my 
Hallway. Which puts her at 2.55m as my hallway is 2.5m
My son is 8 for reference.


----------



## arevenant (May 3, 2015)

2 years old, over 8kg and 2.5m! You must have been slamming food down her...


----------



## Spikeee (May 4, 2015)

Is that a bad thing?
She is very happy with anything i offer her.
Quail, xl rats or rabbits.


----------



## dannydee (May 5, 2015)

Hi Spikeee,

It's great your snake has such a ferocious appetite, but I'm afraid your girl is carrying a bit of extra weight. A bredli's body should be almost round in cross section, not flat. The likelihood of your python developing heart disease and fatty liver disease is greatly increased when obese, both of which can kill a snake. There are also a number of reproductive problems associated with obese snakes, so if I were you, I'd cut right back on her feeding and try to shift a little weight from her. You want to enjoy your snake for as long as possible after all.

Good luck!


----------



## Spikeee (May 5, 2015)

Thanks for the input.
i certainly appreciate the advice.

She is my first python and i was just loosely following what i had been told by her breeder.

To simplify things, how heavy should she be at 2.5m? 
8kg, 7kg, 6kg?
She is mainly round so im interested to know what the recomended weight should be for her length.


----------



## dannydee (May 6, 2015)

No worries.

It's hard to give you a definite answer to your question, but I think you really want to have your snake around the 6 kilo mark. For comparison, I have a coastal which is about 2.3m (he's the nearest to your one's size, that I have), and he is 4.5 kilos.


----------



## Spikeee (May 6, 2015)

Tredmill time it is


----------



## arevenant (May 6, 2015)

My 4 year old male is 2.3m and just on 6kg. 
He is fed a jumbo rat/small rabbit once a month...
Notice the 'ridge' along either side of the spine, if this is not present its a pretty good indicator of being 'overweight', as this is where excess fat is stored...


----------



## dannydee (May 6, 2015)

Good for you mate. I would reduce her food intake to once every four to six weeks, but also reduce the size of the food item. Get her climbing about up a small tree or on the stairs, it'll take time but you'll get there in the end.

All the best.


----------



## Toska (May 6, 2015)

[URL=http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/themenageriefursuits/media/DSC02961_zpskkh7ts5n.jpg.html]

[/URL]

This is my little girl.
I've only had her for a couple of weeks now and she is 3 1/2 months old. She is really living up to the Bredli's rep of being a great beginner snake; she's shown no sign of aggression and took her first pinkie after just 5 days of settling in to her new home. She's fed for me 3 times now with no problems but for some reason refused to eat when my mother tried to feed her when I was away for work last weekend.


----------



## Ashleyyedwards7 (Aug 25, 2017)

Share your Bredli pics


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Aug 26, 2017)

Another to be sticky @Stuart


----------

